#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

## BOUGHELOUM

Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please ''vitarosso'' share for all members 5000.1.9 PackSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## vitarosso

thanks man

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]         for EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      f6r    EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  for   EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe

----------


## fox3

This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright.

----------


## vitarosso

i have a new  release edt 5000.1.10

----------


## Anwar_en

All depositfilesdoes not work
What is --------

Please can upload 
can use 4shared

Thanks .

----------


## Shnoof

Posters, please look at your own posts after posting.  ---------- in links is quite useless.  But thanks for the effort of trying to share!

----------


## greges2009

Check this that i came accross on the net. I have not checked whether they work or not.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

replace with --------with*u*p*l*o*a*d*i*n*g.*c*o*m 

Good luck.

----------


## khaledagwa

Could you please send me the license file on Khaled.agwa@gmx.net

Many Thanks

----------


## rcer

Vitarosso,

can you share the edt 5000.1.10 release?

Regards

RCER

----------


## libiner

please share the file on 4shared,

----------


## lino2008

Please i need help i cant install database please help me

----------


## tam2

Also could you please send me the license file on wangxue089@gmail.com

Many Thanks

----------


## merouane

Hi,
could someone upload Landmark R5000.1, the links doesn't work at Depositfiles


 "This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright"See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## alyrasyid

Please reupload either in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

add me also to : aly.rasyid@gmail.com

----------


## zahir984

Please help me. I am LAM 5000 installation files urgently. 
zahir984@gmail.com

----------


## Maunapar

Please......................reload the files.

----------


## ben899

When I try to install 5000.9.0.0 it says that it needs version 5000.1.0.0 to be installed first. Anybody has any idea?

----------


## landmark2012

貌似~内容已经木有了~apthy：

----------


## landmark2012

could you share it again?
thanks

----------


## ahmedj9579

please i need help and power point presentation of Openwells software.
please i need your help for this.

----------


## landmark2012

I need this soft .could you send it to me?
sky2013@live.cn 
 thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zambroata

Dear BOUGHELOUM,

i try to download from the link given, but not working. Can you please re-upload.

----------


## khuyenht

Thanks so much

----------


## Dunning

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I just finished putting Landmark R5000.1 on my machine?  Now when I try to open anything I get this error.


Can anyone help with this problem?See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## zambroata

can anyone help to upload the installer for Landmark R5000.1 in 4shared

----------


## rcer

1) Put the license.dat file in the C:\Landmark\LAM\ directory
2) Run lmtools (C:\Landmark\LAM\bin\lmtools.exe)
3) On the service/license File tab, select configuration using license file
4) Select lmtools ignores license file path environment variables
4) browse to & select the license.dat file
5) close lmtools
6) run landmark

1)Alternatively set the LM_LICENSE_FILE variable to C:\Landmark\LAM\license.dat
2) run landmark

----------


## Dunning

I have successfully downloaded and installed Landmark R5000.1 from BOUGHELOUM.  I'm have trouble with the license file.  When ever I try to start one of the programs I get an error window that states that I do not have the correct license file.  Can you help me with this problem?

----------


## Dunning

Where can I find R5000.9.0.0?

----------


## zambroata

Can anyone please help to list down the step by step of installing Landmark R5000.1 . I have a problem with the license, whereby i have done same thing as suggested by last post by rcer. Please help ya.

----------


## jdmacbook

a couple of things- if you have had an instance on LAM2003 on your system, then 2005 will not install correctly- should give you an error on install. there are steps in the LAM literature on how to fully remove 2003. if LAM 2005 installs OK then it should work as described by rcer- make sure you change the server name to your computer name in the license file (if it is the one generously provided by doctor2k that you are using)...and thanks again to BOUGHELOUM for the share.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

For all member, 

who can make a procedure to install R5000 spte by step (windows XP and 7).

----------


## zambroata

Hi jdmacbook,

How do we change the server name to our pc name in the license file.

----------


## jdmacbook

there should be 3 exe files that BOUGHELOUM shared, along with the license file. Start by installing the EDTThrdPty5000.1ReleaseWinsetup. it should install the LAM software. If you have a problem installing the LAM software it could be that you have previously installed 2003 version. delete the files- instructions are in the back of the LAM pdf. once ThrdPty is installed, reboot and install EDM5000.1ReleaseWinsetup, reboot and install EDT5000.1releasewinsetup. then reboot i guess. now open the license file with a text editor and replace the server name in this line- "SERVER experien-d24d34. ID=7700-7700 2013" (just the experien-d24d23 bit, or whatever your lisence file says) with your computer name. right click on "computer" in windows and then select <properties> and you should find it. once done save the license.dat file and place it in the Landmark\LAM folder. then open lmtools and check license file and browse to Landmark\LAM, check the all files option and select License.dat. then try and open a program and with a bit of luck you should get a log in screen to the database- select single user db, user name is edm and pw is Landmark1
good luck

----------


## jdmacbook

Here is the LAM install guide if you have problems with it

----------


## zambroata

Hi jdmacbook.

i have tried but not success. How about the ID in the license file, is'nt that computer specific. Really appreciate if you can create step with pictures.

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi, i think just SERVER name is computer specific- so you have to change it to your computer name but the ID should refer to the soft. click on start, then right click on computer, and select properties. in the window you should see Computer Name: zambroata (or something like that) copy the  name. open your license file, it should look like this at the start
#
# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER experien-d24d34. ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt

Change it to 
#
# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER zambroata. ID=7700-7700 2013


DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt

Providing LAM has installed correctly, as local server, not host should be ok. then in LMtools make sure you have selected "Configuration using License File" and the link is correct and should work?

let me know how you goSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## zambroata

Hi jdmacbook,

I'm installing this in Windows 7 environment, is it going to affect the LAM configuration? i have tried the suggested method, but still not working.

----------


## jdmacbook

All- sorry just checked the install, my mistake- looks like you need Configuration using Services in LMtools, NOT using License file for r5000.

----------


## jdmacbook

better attachment

----------


## zambroata

Thanks jdmacbook.

may i know what version of windows you are using? i still have problem to get the license approved. I already change the server name to my PC name and set it as  as recommended, also already try "license file"method, but to no avail . If you able to show the step by step  procedure with some pictures to get this thing done, i would be very thankful to you.

----------


## jdmacbook

i will see if i can get some pics done in the next few days. yes i installed it on win7 no problems. only thing i can think of is if something else could be interfering the LM- do you have any other software running that uses FlexLM? or could be blocking LM accessing the license file?about all i could suggest now would be to do a full uninstall, make sure you totally remove LAM, then do a fresh install in the order described earlier- it should install without any error messages- if you get am error during any install, just reboot and try it again until it finishes.  to test the r5000 install i just created a new virtual drive with Win7 only on it, (i am using mac) then installed software as above and works fine as per the pdf i attached earlier. so my test was done on a "clean" version of windows 7- without anything else installed or running.
hope that helps

----------


## sztywny

How set up datebase on Windows 7?

----------


## zambroata

Thanks jdmacbook  for your kind help,

if you manage to prepare the step by step procedure with pictures, please share ya. i already tried to reinstall, but still not sucess with the LAM or licensing.

----------


## jerekaine

I have the same bug, but i still trying and i find some stuff when i finish my research i will share it.. or when someone else fix this is gonna let us know, thanks for the software anyway

----------


## Dunning

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I keep getting this error after I've installed 3rd party.  I'm in windows xp.

----------


## jdmacbook

have a few things to get out this week so wont be able to do much debugging.
It seems the most common problem is an earlier install of LAM. have a read of the last few pages of the LAM setup guide posted earlier.
here are the other install pdf's if they are any help for now.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dunning

I think I finally got it, but I can not get into the database,  What is the username and password you are using?

----------


## zambroata

Guys,



How about after this we create a discussion forum on tutorial or case study for Landmark EDT application. With this, we can share our knowledge on  how to better utilize this powerful drilling software.See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## jdmacbook

Good news, for the window as attached, user name is edm and pw is Landmark1 or if logging into SQL then user is sa and whatever password you used during the setup.

----------


## zambroata

Hi Dunning,

can you tell me anything you do that enable you to successfully get the license work?

----------


## zambroata

Hi All,

do we need to configure the Microsoft SQL server database also to get the software works. I still stuck at licensing issue.

----------


## landmark2012

Me too.

----------


## jerekaine

im stuck too cuz i think we have to configure SQL server idk, i hope when i finish my time in the job i can see something of this

----------


## a_elgamal

Can anyone tell me if EDM contains COMPASS or not ?? If not where can I get COMPASS ?? Thanks

----------


## jrtn

yes man. it contains compass, wellplan, openwells
regards

----------


## landmark2012

I try to install this soft.But i can not. it always fail.
And pop up it**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 And who can help me.

----------


## a_elgamal

After I finished installing, everytime I open an application like compass or well plan it tells me that the exe file is missing. I have uninstalled and installed several times. Any help??

----------


## landmark2012

Does anyone installed this software successfully?

----------


## rdos14

Yes mate, work like a charm  :Smile:  thank you uploader, i will upload petrel 2009.

----------


## zambroata

Hi Landmark2012,



You have to change the server name in the license file to your pc name, and then please use start/stop/reread tab , use it to reread the license file.See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## landmark2012

> Hi Landmark2012,
> 
> You have to change the server name in the license file to your pc name, and then please use start/stop/reread tab , use it to reread the license file.



Hi,zambroata.
 PC name like administrator? and use Tools? could you install it successfully?
thanks

----------


## zambroata

Go to computer..right click at the properties..you will see your pc name..use that as server name in the license file.

----------


## OldParr

Can someone please share the latest pacthes and releases for edm5000.  Last one I have is the: EDT5000.1.8.0Release.exe

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please share Landmark R5000 for ''darkraiden1411''

----------


## zealousman

Hi,
I still can't find the link which are able to download Landmark r5000.1
Pls, send me the link via PM or any channel which you convenient.

Many thanks for all you guys.

PS. I tried to install R5000.9 and programs warn me to install r5000.1 first. Is that ordinary? 
Any apporaches can I only install R5000.9 only.

----------


## jdmacbook

Here are the links to R5000 as originally posted by BOUGHELOUM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Basically you need to install EDT Third Party stuff first- that is the FlexLM license server. Then Install EDM- it should do an install and when you restart your computer will configure the sql server. Then install EDT5000- the actual software. If you get that far (without ANY errors) then just replace the license.dat file with the repaired one and you should be away. DB login in the rtf file.
Works fine on Win 7 32 Bit. 64 Bit seems to hang up installing the SQL database?
Just run each exe as admin (rather than double click- seems to help) and if any errors then re-install or repair until it will restart without errors.
i have made some screenshots of the install and can post them later if anyone is still having problems.

----------


## zealousman

Hi jdmacbook,

I installed every file without any problem but still stuck on license issue.
I'm using window 7 32bit here're some attachment.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or anyone who used to faced with same problem like me pls share how to deal with it?

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi- you need to use "Configuration using Services" (i think i corrected one of my earlier posts)- Using License File was for the 2003.21 license.

see attached
good luck

----------


## zealousman

Hi,
I can't find lmgrd.exe ( It should locate at c:\Landmark\LAM\bin\lmgrd.exe) , I found only lmtool.exe at that loacation.

----------


## jrtn

when you install thirdpart for r5000.1, you must install it as server and then it appears lmgrd.exe
regards

----------


## zealousman

Hi,
I have used "Configuration using Services" and no any error during install. But I still stuck as attaced

Any advice?

----------


## scipiond

I used also "Configuration using services" and had no error during install. I got same error message than Zealousman

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## zealousman

Hi all,

Anyway, I hv tried by updating to r5000.1.9 but I still stuck with the same problem about License issue.

Do you have any advice for me?
- I installed EDTThrdPty5000.1 (Select as server). Then EDM500.1, Then EDT5000.1
- I correct license.dat to My computer user name and replace in C:\Landmark\LAM
- I config LMTOOLS to "Configuration using services"
and in Config services tabs I browse all file.
- I installed update to EDT_5000.1.9.0 , EDT_5000.1.9.1, EDT_5000.1.9.2 

and still stuck with Lincense.

----------


## daniyar

Hi all,
Have anybody had problems with running LM components after installing? I installed everything as said before. But after entering pw Landmark1 and pressing OK(Enter), program says that "can not login to server" or ---h similar, do not remember now. How did you solve the problem? I am using Win 7, 64bit. After installation of EDM and restarting computer, some commands run in CommandPrompt, then were some errors, just skipped.
Even tried to install it in XP mode, unsucessful.
Please help!

----------


## areaboy

I'm having the same problem as the above. I dunno if having all that crazy command prompt error at the restart of computer has anything to do with it..

If yes, what are we doing wrong then?.

Followed instructions as seen on page 6 of this thread

----------


## areaboy

I cant seem to get this program to work.

installed all files, including updates as shown by "zealousman" above.

I got the license file to work too. However I dont have any "data source" to select from before log in. hence I cant log in 

any help?

----------


## upil.mbelet

Hi all,,

I have tried to install as the guidance mentioned by all of you before..
I am in the final step now, correct the license file..
I think our license file is still corrupt.. Can anyone that had the license worked share the link in here?
It seems like this topic has out of dated, but still many members got stuck to install this software...
Please help us...

----------


## areaboy

The software works fine. you need to download the license file from page 6 of this thread. Then modify it as the instruction there says. you will be fine.

The idea is to have your Lam software be able to read the license file before you try to launch the application.  a number of things will cause this license file to have error like; incorrect computer name, firewall, and in my case, network settings. it is better to just deactivate your firewall and try to see if that works. If not, go to your wireless network settings (network and sharing center. in the case of windows vista "start> control panel>network and sharing center). Switch on all the options under "sharing and discovery".  for me I switch all of them on and then it worked

Everything else is working fine

----------


## jeancm26

Also could you please send me the license file on jeanmachado26@gmail.com

----------


## daniyar

Still trying to make this program work.
The error I get is the same, can not open database. When I open SQL server I saw that EDMDB is read-only file, this maybe is a problem.
If anybody was able to run that program, can you please check if EDMDB is ready-only in SQL server.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## princedamnedkkl

guys, 

      I know I might be asking for too much but is there anyway I request for an install video. I am also having all sort of issues with the install. Your help will be greatly appreciated by a student. Thanks.

----------


## areaboy

@ daniyar, you seem to have got it ok. just log in with user name: edm, and password: Landmark1. as far as i know, you can only log in with "EDM 5000.1 Single user db". If you have this showing, and your lisense (ignore my spelling) is working, you should be able to log in to more than half of the applications there.

@Prince.... you need to uninstall everything, delete all the landmark files created, uninstall Lamtools(using the uninstall guide shown in the Lam description pdf file) after this, restart your pc then follow the steps below. This should work for windows vista and windows seven. I duno of other OS

1.  Install the EDT third party file (this should also install the Lam software towards the end) If the installer continues to install Lam without error, proceed to step 3. Else it will ask you to install lam manually then see step 2

2. Open your new landmark folder (C:\Landmark)and look for Lam install folder. click and install Lam tools (selecting server side). after this, it will prompt you to restart, you can ignore this and go to next step

3. Install EDM5000.1release and follow instructions. Quite straight forward on this one. At then end it will ask you to restart. click yes and restart your pc. (it is important to remember that you have to adjust your firewall settings before restart. There is a particular port that can be forwarded to facilitate this.. but i cant remember the port, you can search the internet for the answer. For me I just switch off my firewall and enable files just as I posted above)

4. When PC starts, there will be some command prompt updating. might have error or not just continue whatever the result

5. Install EDT5000.1release. Again, another straight forward installation when this ends, you dont need to restart your pc.

6. Edit your lisense file as shown many times on this thread  and restart pc. you can run a test to see if your lisense is working. Open Lamtools (C:\Landmark\LAM\bin\lmtools)  and click the server tab then click "perform status enquiry". you should get a result confirming the lisense server is up something like (User-PC.: license server UP (MASTER) v11.4). If you see this, then the lisense is working fine. if not, search this thread for solution to the problem

7. At this point, you can run your software and it will work. OR

8. you apply ----- EDT_5000.1.9.0 , EDT_5000.1.9.1, EDT_5000.1.9.2. Just click the ----- after you download them and they should update automatically.

Note: After you apply -----, You need to install EDM5000.1release again. this time select the "repair" option and restart your pc



I hope this helps. If you have any particular question, feel free to ask

----------


## areaboy

@Prince, follow the instructions posted earlier on page 6 of this thread. it works that way.

Remember to uninstall completely everything before you try again. Also delete landmark folders and Lamtools from registry. there is a pdf somewhere here showing you how this is done.

if you have any specific  query, u can ask

@daniyar. I've got the software to work for me. don't bother with all that sql stuff. its too complicated. Just use the edm user name and Landmark1 password to log into EDM5000.1 single user db

----------


## areaboy

Prince, follow the instructions posted earlier on page 6 of this thread. it works that way.Remember to uninstall completely everything before you try again. Also delete landmark folders and Lmtools from registry. there is a pdf somewhere here showing you how this is done. if you have any specific  query, u can ask


daniyar. I've got the software to work for me. dont bother with all that sql stuff. its too complicated. Just use the edm user name and Landmark1 password to log intoSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## areaboy

@ daniyar, you seem to have got it ok. just log in with user name: edm, and password: Landmark1. as far as i know, you can only log in with "EDM 5000.1 Single user db". If you have this showing, and your lisense (ignore my spelling) is working, you should be able to log in to more than half of the applications there.

Prince.... you need to uninstall everything, delete all the landmark files created, uninstall Lamtools(using the uninstall guide shown in the Lam description pdf file) after this, restart your pc then follow the steps below. This should work for windows vista and windows seven. I duno of other OS

1.  Install the EDT third party file (this should also install the Lam software towards the end) If the installer continues to install Lam without error, proceed to step 3. Else it will ask you to install lam manually then see step 2

2. Open your new landmark folder (C:\Landmark)and look for Lam install folder. click and install Lam tools (selecting server side). after this, it will prompt you to restart, you can ignore this and go to next step

3. Install EDM5000.1release and follow instructions. Quite straight forward on this one. At then end it will ask you to restart. click yes and restart your pc. (it is important to remember that you have to adjust your firewall settings before restart. There is a particular port that can be forwarded to facilitate this.. but i cant remember the port, you can search the internet for the answer. For me I just switch off my firewall and enable files just as I posted above)

4. When PC starts, there will be some command prompt updating. might have error or not just continue whatever the result

5. Install EDT5000.1release. Again, another straight forward installation when this ends, you dont need to restart your pc.

6. Edit your lisense file as shown many times on this thread  and restart pc. you can run a test to see if your lisense is working. Open Lamtools (C:\Landmark\LAM\bin\lmtools)  and click the server tab then click "perform status enquiry". you should get a result confirming the lisense server is up something like (User-PC.: license server UP (MASTER) v11.4). If you see this, then the lisense is working fine. if not, search this thread for solution to the problem

7. At this point, you can run your software and it will work. OR

8. you apply ----- EDT_5000.1.9.0 , EDT_5000.1.9.1, EDT_5000.1.9.2. Just click the ----- after you download them and they should update automatically.

Note: After you apply -----, You need to install EDM5000.1release again. this time select the "repair" option and restart your pc



I hope this helps. If you have any particular question, feel free to ask

----------


## daniyar

Finally made it work. The problem was solved after installing Win 7*32bit on virtual machine (It did not work on Win XP*32 bit). During installation had to install LAM manually and had some problems with EDM. Repaired EDM files after restart. And it works now.
Thanks to all for contribution.

----------


## OldParr

Hi,

Could anybody please share only the latest fix of EDM R5000??? No need for the full thing already have it!!!.  I only need the latest fix.

Thank you in Advance.

----------


## jaimpjohn

i have got a trial version of 5000.1 already installed on my laptop which is expiring in 4 days. can anyone guide me as to how i can retain the license.
thanks in advance

----------


## rchumpi

I haved installed R5000.1 on XP 32bits and working fine with the lic.

##################################################  ###############
#
# Landmark R5000 License file
#
# Change Computer_pc by name of computer
# DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt (For Linux)
# DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt  ( For windows)
##################################################  ##############
SERVER Computer_pc ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv C:\landmark\lam\bin\licsrv C:\landmark\lam\licsrv.opt  
FEATURE ADT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A747A4F828E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=206A9FF63DF8 \
	V7.1_LK=A5C7A6F928E8 V7.1_SIGN=A45867DCFADA
FEATURE ASSETJOURNAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B1A115BBE42C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F11BB568981A \
	V7.1_LK=CD9F15B9E421 V7.1_SIGN=D7B3502ABD46
FEATURE ASSETPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6B11EEE3EF5B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8B32C367C4C \
	V7.1_LK=ED0FEEE1EF7A V7.1_SIGN=145C7C3C4228
FEATURE ASSETVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A993CB50BEFB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=50559E48A946 \
	V7.1_LK=369ED45BBEFB V7.1_SIGN=869564E6FA8E
FEATURE BLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F6C32B41A73F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8D100426C1A \
	V7.1_LK=3EBA2B419E56 V7.1_SIGN=2819F48A6514
FEATURE CDARCHIVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0C21BB4E7D8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A84C124270FC \
	V7.1_LK=0C47BB578481 V7.1_SIGN=569599885AF4
FEATURE CDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BA1EA3F5FA7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C2360E7AB0D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D27E8585FA7 V7.1_SIGN=1C118A70F3BC
FEATURE CEMENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4CE99E64A7DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0495CB229F38 V7.1_LK=0341FF67AF65 V7.1_SIGN=7832961E8E24
FEATURE CFWBGS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E76CEF7B36 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C900B52C3F58 \
	V7.1_LK=85B66CEF8A36 V7.1_SIGN=17CF02CEEA30
FEATURE CFWSESTEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 234F4B4E1500 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0FD8EC2E98D6 \
	V7.1_LK=FC3634351500 V7.1_SIGN=84062CDA1C88
FEATURE COMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCAEA87301D4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5281520E27E4 V7.1_LK=1D90FAF4B7F8 V7.1_SIGN=8EA373C0DA98
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ADD23232CDD4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A3F860F0BF84 V7.1_LK=C41C44FC1EE1 V7.1_SIGN=996FCDCEE542
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A90A77B89E15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29CC92906CE4 V7.1_LK=A5987A222D71 V7.1_SIGN=40F0B490BEAE
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN_AC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4531B953D70C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FE6F3F2E45C8 V7.1_LK=6B6571BBD6CB V7.1_SIGN=24E1B7149306
FEATURE DATA_ANALYZER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EDAC666F10AC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=599D7C0A5678 V7.1_LK=310A2E207789 V7.1_SIGN=6E5C92827CDE
FEATURE DATALOAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B6BBBA76AB68 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF2C6EF6DDC2 V7.1_LK=649DFDA50E5D V7.1_SIGN=2F1A5E2E6E64
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9070262DED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5385F08471C2 \
	V7.1_LK=92B0242CED44 V7.1_SIGN=8B844AA08D4E
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGEUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9777D2EB9131 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=953BFECCF188 \
	V7.1_LK=E377EBEB932F V7.1_SIGN=DE991F7635B2
FEATURE DMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1CD9A5DED33 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2241D2DEA044 V7.1_LK=5A6C43E61240 V7.1_SIGN=DD11EE083C3E
FEATURE DMS_CMG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4F4EB44C7E79 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9A170E004346 V7.1_LK=5B0D7F459749 V7.1_SIGN=EC46DCC44DE4
FEATURE DMS_ECLIPSE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 553CEB058221 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B4B4CDEFD02 V7.1_LK=B5041F88116D V7.1_SIGN=F49E0C5480AC
FEATURE DMS_GRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8B6318CB83A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1A669ED4060C V7.1_LK=6D8A1F211DFC V7.1_SIGN=BFDE0918C896
FEATURE DMS_GRID_3P licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EC44269420D6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5131DDD6D8C8 V7.1_LK=A9FC425191EA V7.1_SIGN=2E499E9263F4
FEATURE DMS_HIST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A9EF713A15A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C75B8BD88A64 V7.1_LK=73D74CAA313E V7.1_SIGN=DEA09E5E6806
FEATURE DMS_NEXUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7A46C52CF80B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3BAE00C8117C V7.1_LK=EC9247DCB23C V7.1_SIGN=C306348653EE
FEATURE DMS_OPT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 36FBFA483B00 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4030543A6A24 V7.1_LK=DFB2EEFEFFE6 V7.1_SIGN=1FF56792D69C
FEATURE DMS_OPT_OPTQUEST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D400B6A1B842 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0846C0707626 V7.1_LK=EC75768AFBCA V7.1_SIGN=951A8CAAA0B6
FEATURE DMS_PETEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1AF3D35D2F15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A26858909CEA V7.1_LK=34F9559B047A V7.1_SIGN=C11F8BA63238
FEATURE DMS_POSTPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0020419CA7A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=08D5BCBCF51E V7.1_LK=10FB6283EE6B V7.1_SIGN=B237EAA64EBA
FEATURE DMS_SPREADSHEET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5866C3649966 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=566DC92609C4 V7.1_LK=3F490FD98019 V7.1_SIGN=4B817D48FD10
FEATURE DMS_VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C1C1BCC60630 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EE37129AF134 V7.1_LK=52149F2313AA V7.1_SIGN=2E0F5F86575E
FEATURE DRILLVIEW_KM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E481FAD8ED44 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E2E65706E88C \
	V7.1_LK=AC83FADAED33 V7.1_SIGN=EE924AA4EBB6
FEATURE DSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B3A371E69E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D274F9E664D0 \
	V7.1_LK=693C372069D3 V7.1_SIGN=825D773C762C
FEATURE DSPOWERGRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F3F7ECD1DAF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D874693206BC V7.1_LK=FDCB9248EDAD V7.1_SIGN=D9896DAA00A2
FEATURE DSSLAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B3ACE99B2EBB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=412249F2EFD6 \
	V7.1_LK=B163E99B25BB V7.1_SIGN=6F21D074F6B2
FEATURE DSUPSCALER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1609354CC3F0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BA09100673AC V7.1_LK=5FB5CD271D4B V7.1_SIGN=C4E744A0C8D0
FEATURE DT3DV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DF430A1179E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2402FED89790 V7.1_LK=DE10D7A2FF20 V7.1_SIGN=A180E1121940
FEATURE DTEXPLORER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DFC16682C434 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=58405C2CDEAE \
	V7.1_LK=DFF9668FD327 V7.1_SIGN=9AFFB4784870
FEATURE DTEXPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F07DA7C6CB7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA024620B070 \
	V7.1_LK=A006D77B6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=C3272FD269C4
FEATURE DTGRIDGENR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2E54727E67CD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=147FD11ECB0A V7.1_LK=9C43B96C2F9A V7.1_SIGN=9B194864875E
FEATURE DTGUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 549DC6F3FEF3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56ED6AE4B7C0 V7.1_LK=F9B4AD709986 V7.1_SIGN=44D2B88043C4
FEATURE DTINTERPRETER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2EA120B3A4F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=488819D8F33E \
	V7.1_LK=C0EAF90B3C4D V7.1_SIGN=D18C15704E0E
FEATURE DTPVT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45E753B98B88 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A9CCDEF05924 V7.1_LK=A6D5BD95CAAF V7.1_SIGN=7D9F717A6DC2
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7AE8273EFBEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9E9393D20FEA V7.1_LK=2BCE87AF099A V7.1_SIGN=128E9BA2A804
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B254A78C2B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=41CAB9D2154E \
	V7.1_LK=3D504A78ADB5 V7.1_SIGN=49931BBEF2AE
FEATURE DUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DABD2E268DA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7CF087EC57F6 V7.1_LK=26B1E43535C2 V7.1_SIGN=4C221034F072
FEATURE EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80FBA4513B0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0FC280F26A4A V7.1_LK=BC0A98D4B9E1 V7.1_SIGN=0CEA47465252
FEATURE EDM_DEVKIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B296CE086718 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=80810C9EEF38 \
	V7.1_LK=B2F3CED182FF V7.1_SIGN=C2CCC00ED456
FEATURE FASTTRACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD5B26D5D09D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=91B2BADC3016 \
	V7.1_LK=0C4C15C6D09D V7.1_SIGN=234458E8AFB0
FEATURE FIELDPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 023957636522 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=638D286C8496 V7.1_LK=79D966A9A982 V7.1_SIGN=99C26C324330
FEATURE FZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F5EC13EAD888 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2BA3AF80859E \
	V7.1_LK=53EA13E8D86B V7.1_SIGN=D1ABFE7ACCEE
FEATURE GEO2FLOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80A1C17C6658 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7CD60ECC13B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC82C17C4735 V7.1_SIGN=B7DE33C42E60
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_DECISION_SUITE licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	99912ADD4F67 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9B820E620486 V7.1_LK=1464683B7AEE V7.1_SIGN=8535C928F4F2
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_ECONOMICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E85A4A072C0A VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C36A5843A7E V7.1_LK=0860CC2F241B V7.1_SIGN=73E3297CA980
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_GRAPHICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3CD147F03843 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8440E1227458 V7.1_LK=F2C16BDAB60D V7.1_SIGN=5EFD9596BFAE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_MOD licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07C476B0FFD6 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C89717E27B94 V7.1_LK=342B3274EA6B V7.1_SIGN=A987B0006D3A
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_USER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	9E86F0D57927 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBFD53DEA6CC V7.1_LK=DAA88954666C V7.1_SIGN=0A50030493DE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_OPTIMIZER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	8B4BB9C33F22 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E64F0ACCABA V7.1_LK=066EE4216D10 V7.1_SIGN=049C47AC9E82
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PORTFOLIO licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6BBB27C6E119 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6E7405F4FC80 V7.1_LK=422E517D9311 V7.1_SIGN=C0FA5070D27C
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PROJECT_MGR licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
	D8443ADF4C07 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EAA3F820B42A V7.1_LK=773CA2B88BAE V7.1_SIGN=C1923EE0EFB6
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RMS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 86DC15848041 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FB7873ECBFC8 V7.1_LK=655922BD3323 V7.1_SIGN=4B3957E8EF74
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RS_LINK licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 BD9AAB3035A1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5D070C4C8966 V7.1_LK=83FD7CAD14D4 V7.1_SIGN=014162C84DDA
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B886F1B02143 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7BBBFCF4BD70 V7.1_LK=21192CB7C19B V7.1_SIGN=9CB8416A5862
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1015C801452 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1904B3BAD3F6 V7.1_LK=858A58DB076F V7.1_SIGN=5EC74EF21EA2
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7D8B757897AF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=55A29C504544 V7.1_LK=B56EC16787E7 V7.1_SIGN=59C556CE7306
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	577985D3A7EF VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B3E504207822 V7.1_LK=58B31747B381 V7.1_SIGN=765B08CC163E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F73D851F8735 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=197FF18C835E V7.1_LK=109A15324BBD V7.1_SIGN=CC6424FC9382
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2020B22DC00D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3936F97456D0 V7.1_LK=DF1F26DF7A50 V7.1_SIGN=5129CAB80DC6
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4C9EC88E1ED9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BC17CE6A4330 V7.1_LK=72810B311DBF V7.1_SIGN=FA274B4899C4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D69E468BF1C1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5C894E8031AC V7.1_LK=59CC74EA05D5 V7.1_SIGN=1070A1F29FEC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_LEASEMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0B4407D276BB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0C634D5E7D84 V7.1_LK=D277046B4C2E V7.1_SIGN=0211699C01AC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E5038621FC41 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EB8B86B45F4E V7.1_LK=A5237D78FBA6 V7.1_SIGN=E28B7C24A8AE
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 34F0F69361B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0267E54AE924 V7.1_LK=AD731D9707AF V7.1_SIGN=3297793C6422
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PSTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DB33E45DB34 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE8306BAA22E V7.1_LK=BD8372107F6E V7.1_SIGN=9C0BFDE2C280
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SCAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F4B2617E05D7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A5EFD6945D28 V7.1_LK=860619A5F357 V7.1_SIGN=5A7D8D741A2E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SDE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 04F0AB22E1E2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=EBEB99DA3976 V7.1_LK=7FBFDF51DBAA V7.1_SIGN=F5DFE6F03084
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7294C521982B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=02FC73485942 V7.1_LK=0957C352D6F2 V7.1_SIGN=CF3485202432
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEB9FF4C8B15 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E5E29850F546 V7.1_LK=54C2641B1248 V7.1_SIGN=3E3749BE1BA0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D3D_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	AE627FCF0029 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=63B5818ACF7A V7.1_LK=BD71EB48BBA5 V7.1_SIGN=12DD5B581E1E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 66EE43641449 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=764B9400569E V7.1_LK=41D356EA1147 V7.1_SIGN=100A69A646F0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	07BAB054208D VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4BF2494C27B4 V7.1_LK=311D7E1F9FDD V7.1_SIGN=281FFD8EA2D4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A33DF0C7225D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A16FC3A827E8 V7.1_LK=3B961E51CE6A V7.1_SIGN=D8A59224EF66
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	6A0A51E035BC VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=77A06A3C6CD0 V7.1_LK=40578D7BC443 V7.1_SIGN=FD56BD14EC56
FEATURE GGX_DSC_WELLXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	E18B3AC739CD VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=042B3B903DF8 V7.1_LK=5043F8E17290 V7.1_SIGN=3439ADA2FCB6
FEATURE GGX_DSS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 90B34DC2CA0C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3C5C4882BB3A V7.1_LK=C95C0BDED3FC V7.1_SIGN=DF0B71F8C3A6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8729DD78313E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=67B61D948206 V7.1_LK=1913D78361BC V7.1_SIGN=8AD3EE38BA52
FEATURE GGX_LGM_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BFC856D4FA76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=22A59A1E58D4 V7.1_LK=543C924FBB64 V7.1_SIGN=E5C67D5CA6D4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 47D87762D733 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=84B092D6346C V7.1_LK=F86D812181C1 V7.1_SIGN=53DA1C563168
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2A5AA3E5430 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44958F3464F6 V7.1_LK=F989EA212716 V7.1_SIGN=573A1FA86FA6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_FK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1D200FAB7C47 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D40C17084B66 V7.1_LK=A8D87F0C6F47 V7.1_SIGN=E0BF568A4BD8
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_VIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5AA8F2949014 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=45B7456E2F60 V7.1_LK=88A95C89DB32 V7.1_SIGN=5D6F07ACB28E
FEATURE GGX_LGM_SYNTH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 504E0A1BEA8A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=17A43924BA0C V7.1_LK=2CD6D1B8219B V7.1_SIGN=DD9326862FA4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_WAVEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 44A5E1062A3A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2AF8A9666F48 V7.1_LK=52164455F9B4 V7.1_SIGN=851DFCF6220C
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E10F19FB651 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F62592A04A9C V7.1_LK=0FBA59BFB678 V7.1_SIGN=6F850DEEC538
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 05C6C59860C9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=499448DE4688 V7.1_LK=97BD08AAB501 V7.1_SIGN=194049704990
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 75A53E0E2116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=79E45C7C1826 V7.1_LK=A3FE82123E6B V7.1_SIGN=EB40DEF8CD82
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_LOGMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	94CB1E025751 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=64ABDDF82C90 V7.1_LK=60E5554A32F9 V7.1_SIGN=23265C3490A8
FEATURE GOCAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AF74FDC9DE06 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C44A8D50F132 V7.1_LK=F4FEBF832AE4 V7.1_SIGN=D81891F063DA
FEATURE GP2THREADADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F48F3CEF172E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9FE44252BCAA V7.1_LK=D541B22E95BC V7.1_SIGN=3E6D8296FA32
FEATURE GPBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EB6FBCA094EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D892667EB72A V7.1_LK=21BC9DDD9F26 V7.1_SIGN=4300F0D4B324
FEATURE GPEZMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 484A6B12A1F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=8935000C5676 V7.1_LK=A4670795B54C V7.1_SIGN=D8B59EBA932A
FEATURE GPFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2019F23E05E6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=FA4195E81AAC V7.1_LK=711CF68DE157 V7.1_SIGN=589426A4DD34
FEATURE GPOWLINK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51E8078996A5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFAD00EE0D96 \
	V7.1_LK=11E7078995A4 V7.1_SIGN=41703C1A9AD0
FEATURE GPSCREENADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2ADE86D4BD1C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BF734C52197A V7.1_LK=BAE0123E9CBF V7.1_SIGN=0C60885C0262
FEATURE GPSPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F84F6A1DFF6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=D4400870EF86 V7.1_LK=DD3B93122C8B V7.1_SIGN=5BFB11E463E8
FEATURE GPWBPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B31BDA8B54B0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=28BD6C62F11C \
	V7.1_LK=B53BD88454B0 V7.1_SIGN=27E59C20E6C2
FEATURE HYDRAULICS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DA8B1E2A22A2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=CF7FDBA6DC1E V7.1_LK=892632C7C181 V7.1_SIGN=0777587C08C4
FEATURE IWELLFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 46DA7A33E930 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=27462B60A1A2 \
	V7.1_LK=F1EF9148E930 V7.1_SIGN=02FDF4BC61D4
FEATURE LAMSTAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5924D4FCE076 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1EAC70FC2A64 V7.1_LK=2274EB75B304 V7.1_SIGN=04DA27660ED2
FEATURE LDIDEMIG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 423B26EC78EE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C636C8E6DCE0 \
	V7.1_LK=E24226EC7FF1 V7.1_SIGN=BA0E72D667DE
FEATURE LDISHOTPRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A36CA1DE4530 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EDD592A20656 \
	V7.1_LK=A30AA1DD4231 V7.1_SIGN=AE75C2DEB278
FEATURE LGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B27A7063022F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4C2FC4BEE0E4 V7.1_LK=F01497ED6F15 V7.1_SIGN=700B68CAD1A0
FEATURE LOGEDIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A05AED41D4E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7673F32C0D78 \
	V7.1_LK=A2B5C3DB1D4E V7.1_SIGN=BB1E9AA83E72
FEATURE MDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 37A6D6D55B27 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A46482C03564 \
	V7.1_LK=3528D8B65B27 V7.1_SIGN=BA6F6F14E8F8
FEATURE MDSARCH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7670D4A321AA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0375684F6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=DDECF18221AA V7.1_SIGN=B7C51D2430E8
FEATURE MDSGOV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF690FEBAB5F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42BB95CA91B0 \
	V7.1_LK=E1B80FEBBA5F V7.1_SIGN=25C40B68A074
FEATURE MDSPOSTSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C492D4540B05 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7EBCB8DC9E2A \
	V7.1_LK=C674D2390B05 V7.1_SIGN=9203F6FC188A
FEATURE MDSPRESEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD8BBFF80924 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9C5EC37C2DE4 \
	V7.1_LK=BD49BFFBFA31 V7.1_SIGN=5FEEF07A752E
FEATURE MDSPROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 CC76350C95F6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=23978154680C \
	V7.1_LK=C95E360B95F6 V7.1_SIGN=B25FC118C288
FEATURE MDSTRADE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 01F61CD6949B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2CE738BCBD62 \
	V7.1_LK=5BE51CD6836A V7.1_SIGN=645D69BE4496
FEATURE MDSWLOG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68E3B5CD70BD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=799E9974B608 \
	V7.1_LK=9823B2CC70BD V7.1_SIGN=EE5357A00904
FEATURE MIMIC+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A20A8CF92CB2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5444DF38CDF6 \
	V7.1_LK=A43B8CF91DB2 V7.1_SIGN=2508D81C9310
FEATURE NETWORKPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DC6E1A5E6F17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=29A0BC0A12E4 V7.1_LK=7B2479FB3D22 V7.1_SIGN=D2F6F5DC0972
FEATURE NEXUSBM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BBEC0232CAC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=1858975668FC V7.1_LK=18E9C40785EC V7.1_SIGN=6C1E7954742A
FEATURE NEXUSCM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C2B3492E4293 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=247E92B6FB3C V7.1_LK=02CB0EEA26F2 V7.1_SIGN=3CC963761792
FEATURE NEXUSDUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7DF3A5E84C60 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AE70538614FA \
	V7.1_LK=42EEA2E34C60 V7.1_SIGN=A479059636B8
FEATURE NEXUSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA261F64E215 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AB67BC6AF122 V7.1_LK=EFC7DAA06802 V7.1_SIGN=7A0AF0BEAB9C
FEATURE NEXUSMR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4FCE0E2F6DC3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AA7DCDD20924 V7.1_LK=9A59D75059A5 V7.1_SIGN=1806C0D6545A
FEATURE NEXUSPM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 76031AADEC62 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=299C9506DCAC V7.1_LK=31FE3039EB84 V7.1_SIGN=78AA9BE6351A
FEATURE NEXUSRTSM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3483101785B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=20FF96B0E9B4 \
	V7.1_LK=5B7C0B1085B5 V7.1_SIGN=CD030748A224
FEATURE NEXUSRV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 063930125875 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=00BD7F5C1796 \
	V7.1_LK=CEB11F035875 V7.1_SIGN=DA35791EDB86
FEATURE OPENVISION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA922EDD32C5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=84166044480E \
	V7.1_LK=AA582ECE35C4 V7.1_SIGN=E0608A3EFFCE
FEATURE OPENWIRE_DIRECT_WITSML licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	5763DF679891 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E4C47476464E V7.1_LK=B1772D32DFE0 V7.1_SIGN=7CD3DC10AE48
FEATURE OPENWIRE_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 801FC0B2F116 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=51BC171A6CD6 \
	V7.1_LK=F021C0B4F10D V7.1_SIGN=803E60CC2DB8
FEATURE OPENWIRE_MASTER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 13CEC859C5CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E10D4EA8F604 \
	V7.1_LK=D722D726C5CA V7.1_SIGN=3ED631FAEC62
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OPENSPIRIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ACF8A15A9417 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F95A27C9ECC \
	V7.1_LK=AA80A3519417 V7.1_SIGN=1A3A7570548A
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6DB8209A7595 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5EABDFBE3374 \
	V7.1_LK=6F781E9B7595 V7.1_SIGN=02EB15A68B44
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1B2837B0E74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E8FE34C1388 \
	V7.1_LK=BC742E95E74A V7.1_SIGN=4814EBE60752
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C7EA9CCD716C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=605889448560 \
	V7.1_LK=C53A9ED4716C V7.1_SIGN=33F19390D882
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BDD08449A73 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=40D25ECAE3CC \
	V7.1_LK=1B3B0821B956 V7.1_SIGN=85DE4AC6722E
FEATURE OPENWIRE_VIRTUAL_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	3C67340CFD40 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k \
	SIGN=3A98961E0932 V7.1_LK=904F1F21FD40 V7.1_SIGN=B205BBB6DB54
FEATURE OPENWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C3FC8DCDC46C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9ACCA6480594 V7.1_LK=E260F3088B86 V7.1_SIGN=02EEDA941338
FEATURE OPWCDRS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD477009A0C7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=054350729FE6 V7.1_LK=3BBC845D4767 V7.1_SIGN=87346CE0EFB4
FEATURE OPWCOMBINED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 366FF348B8F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4D7632000A7C V7.1_LK=46D275BC2AD2 V7.1_SIGN=A027F5E81D54
FEATURE OPWCONSTRUCT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A1C1BE052849 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=56DD8CB8888C V7.1_LK=0BE77997D12D V7.1_SIGN=8C9057EA8294
FEATURE OPWCONTRACTOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E83D2264B65A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=57C36F42F5C8 V7.1_LK=9A91C7763A61 V7.1_SIGN=9CC1EBAE39FA
FEATURE OPWDRILLING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E79ACDAEBF0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B9F7B854B084 V7.1_LK=69BD264A6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=EC5859B42062
FEATURE OPWGEOLOGY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DF9F4B6D302 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A7970198A5F6 V7.1_LK=BA5322D8F088 V7.1_SIGN=5BEA7654BB66
FEATURE OPWPACKAGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F675C02EBED6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B6B900AA556 V7.1_LK=11702869BFCF V7.1_SIGN=F4F0B862177C
FEATURE OPWPERFREVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F6FD696D9CA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=A4E737E4E16E V7.1_LK=838832F2E4C8 V7.1_SIGN=06FF80DC84B2
FEATURE OPWWELLSERVICE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAA8D0861C2D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3F8F85EABCF2 V7.1_LK=C9C5255991AD V7.1_SIGN=AA9DF5440BC4
FEATURE PAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 103813706379 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8BF47C1A8598 \
	V7.1_LK=0E98156D6379 V7.1_SIGN=520EEB9E4DF6
FEATURE PBLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F1EF39B73CC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=9F2F2D8AA1F4 V7.1_LK=630676D71FDA V7.1_SIGN=E7AF688E17B4
FEATURE PCOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3665C62AEB56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=F9CD9BF25024 V7.1_LK=846809C282C4 V7.1_SIGN=36EFA9647778
FEATURE PE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 41D94C27D6DE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC61BD3AD29E \
	V7.1_LK=414F4C16C3EF V7.1_SIGN=613020FA4C68
FEATURE PEGEOFRAME licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 FE8372B73A91 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F50F26C8B6E4 \
	V7.1_LK=FE1D72945574 V7.1_SIGN=EB040576CDF8
FEATURE PESPATIAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E9AB18132D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3EAEED49CF0 \
	V7.1_LK=F4CC90FB132D V7.1_SIGN=59D7A31846FC
FEATURE PETB licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA3BF4C632B6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=366FB93866B8 \
	V7.1_LK=133DF4C8329D V7.1_SIGN=C1DFF3EC17F4
FEATURE PETROWORKS_ASSET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 00D4E88B6D22 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F1998126B11A \
	V7.1_LK=8CCBE88B6439 V7.1_SIGN=B465EB02FE0E
FEATURE PETROWORKS_PRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 814409777EFC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8AEB825C4F78 \
	V7.1_LK=8319097773FC V7.1_SIGN=390E3618E8DA
FEATURE PHCUSTOM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7B42DDC4F74A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6EC823DC5792 \
	V7.1_LK=DE3BDDC4F043 V7.1_SIGN=0B660400CB1A
FEATURE PNPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 84486E24951A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6C8E881A5D46 V7.1_LK=CCBAA2F16BE3 V7.1_SIGN=F667A1FAA8CA
FEATURE POLY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8471EF0B0D0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=5B78ADF04C1A V7.1_LK=26C3ED395E38 V7.1_SIGN=19F549D6FCC8
FEATURE POSTPAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A59F4399493E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A3472E0E2D2 \
	V7.1_LK=1D0B3CA0493E V7.1_SIGN=F53CAE06D436
FEATURE POSTSTACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 08327DA048DF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=6660642EBBD2 V7.1_LK=DE22662A6B71 V7.1_SIGN=DE8D35B46994
FEATURE POSTSTACKESP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCA0EC364001 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E85715AD834 \
	V7.1_LK=939EEC344016 V7.1_SIGN=B52862361C5E
FEATURE PRECISIONTARGET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 72CBE585109F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=001F106A9DDC \
	V7.1_LK=1D7DCCBE109F V7.1_SIGN=2E351AEA0D86
FEATURE PRESGRAF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5C3FB344342D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=82AA7478D63E \
	V7.1_LK=B458B3444D42 V7.1_SIGN=71E5EF0AF134
FEATURE PRESGRAF_BP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 834F2F78C08D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=008E96CEB73A \
	V7.1_LK=8101315FC08D V7.1_SIGN=C218AD1C71F4
FEATURE PROFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 964BAF843EC4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=7D32EB88BCFC V7.1_LK=652920527A55 V7.1_SIGN=08A19EDA5F4A
FEATURE PROJADMIN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 14F86F93F9D5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D74916D04470 \
	V7.1_LK=F3F96E94F9D5 V7.1_SIGN=295A51B43ECA
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E93D95E8DB0E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E5D99E693D8 \
	V7.1_LK=313B95E6DB19 V7.1_SIGN=F6ADB682609E
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02634EB2EA56 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EAC7058C32BE \
	V7.1_LK=00B04EB2E756 V7.1_SIGN=8D0B6EDE442E
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8C9FE7CB7689 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=37661408FCA4 \
	V7.1_LK=9CA1E7CD7698 V7.1_SIGN=B54BA9CC1220
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02B4FE739903 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D33E9D723C64 \
	V7.1_LK=040DFE73B203 V7.1_SIGN=127F0126BF06
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F5D39762DF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=891D63DC78FC \
	V7.1_LK=535F39782DDB V7.1_SIGN=FD29F1F85E84
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBA528858E0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=663A72BED412 \
	V7.1_LK=6941528865E0 V7.1_SIGN=65F0A6E853C0
INCREMENT PROMAXDEV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 99EA15F5A2CF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5F95E7D0B532 \
	V7.1_LK=2DEA00F5A4CD V7.1_SIGN=9429C1766A0C
INCREMENT PROMAXDEVUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D6E44893046B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B6BE259A1566 \
	V7.1_LK=65B4599E046B V7.1_SIGN=B9C66F1A4684
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C5F35E38E334 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BEE9B4720F76 \
	V7.1_LK=31557919E334 V7.1_SIGN=C003C8A01970
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELDUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D48E669758B4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2AEEA500BC70 \
	V7.1_LK=0BA781B058B4 V7.1_SIGN=C8CD84C077BA
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E7FC5FB849D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7D04CA2EEE8C \
	V7.1_LK=A27FA8FB869B V7.1_SIGN=3839AA229E72
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4B9A2253C8B9 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=028A84E0E284 \
	V7.1_LK=C34A1B5AC8B9 V7.1_SIGN=C89CD4F88430
FEATURE PVEZVAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4ACA71D0D964 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FFA87F0E0EDA \
	V7.1_LK=8A3E74C9D964 V7.1_SIGN=D58851941674
FEATURE PVGEOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7C04F594BB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CC44A92EDFAC \
	V7.1_LK=7E3FF594B623 V7.1_SIGN=47D7D78EB2B0
FEATURE PVIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5CFF58D71D76 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=4AAE5BA4715A V7.1_LK=F7C6F76EC8BF V7.1_SIGN=CBE133C0D096
FEATURE PVMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9A730F3F35F7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1C30E4329D48 \
	V7.1_LK=E273003F33F9 V7.1_SIGN=5941193251FC
FEATURE PVSEIS2 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8B4973FF6894 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D2CCDA673DA \
	V7.1_LK=23F97EF86894 V7.1_SIGN=FFCF87440D08
FEATURE PVSEIS3 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A83DCA6F9FF1 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F88012F0804C \
	V7.1_LK=10A1BD5C9FF1 V7.1_SIGN=E794D6B826BE
FEATURE QUIKCDP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E0934B936F3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A48084C67A56 \
	V7.1_LK=DA2834B95512 V7.1_SIGN=5C8A16DCB578
FEATURE QUIKDIF+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7435E36820F5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=925CC2463DB0 \
	V7.1_LK=0742E3682DE2 V7.1_SIGN=63CA05E2CB14
FEATURE QUIKDIG+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEDDAAAE8F6C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1555486499FA \
	V7.1_LK=A3F4AAAEA687 V7.1_SIGN=0AB60F5A84F8
FEATURE QUIKRAY+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 736D022E0B5E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1A47FD820D68 \
	V7.1_LK=C368022E0659 V7.1_SIGN=A336AD0E1F2E
FEATURE QUIKSHOT+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D9C830506E2C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA34B3A28EC0 \
	V7.1_LK=0AB7213F6E2C V7.1_SIGN=A2400C26C460
FEATURE QUIKVSP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 524A8F3EC613 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0F02A7A06052 \
	V7.1_LK=CA478F3EC30C V7.1_SIGN=86219A90CEDC
FEATURE QUIKWELL+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DDDA375AA3B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9208D0B4C824 \
	V7.1_LK=64C68A5EAA3B V7.1_SIGN=B2AABC30E28C
FEATURE RAVE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E6081FC566FD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=61E29D343F26 \
	V7.1_LK=9E061FC3660C V7.1_SIGN=176E78C4FA4C
FEATURE RAYMAP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A14D0A9AEED \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F9959C94816E \
	V7.1_LK=B67CBBBAAEED V7.1_SIGN=43F5D0BEC3F4
FEATURE RDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 478F621A3D8D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=46BFB34E10BA \
	V7.1_LK=45DF64133D8D V7.1_SIGN=996D391489EE
FEATURE REALTIMEVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B2B9E560439C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C81E49C6E73A V7.1_LK=D41DF26F5E51 V7.1_SIGN=28A5FCE494D2
FEATURE SCENARIOPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D5EF42EAABAE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FA8B2962C59A \
	V7.1_LK=5F2B53F9ABAE V7.1_SIGN=C2B0F75CAB3C
FEATURE SEIS2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A04FD5D18027 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A4394326A08E \
	V7.1_LK=A2EED5D16F27 V7.1_SIGN=B9C5E818F03E
FEATURE SEIS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F87B2C216FE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC1A63AEFC18 \
	V7.1_LK=1D18B2C22DFE V7.1_SIGN=834A4CCC4382
FEATURE SEISCUBE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 17ED10C03995 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CF79138AEEEC \
	V7.1_LK=38E610C0328E V7.1_SIGN=AE1884244C22
FEATURE SEISQC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 62533C578416 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6348D018F83C \
	V7.1_LK=64783C576916 V7.1_SIGN=ECF85C0E0462
FEATURE SIGMAVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAF3067AF967 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=860ACDF2B46A \
	V7.1_LK=7BFA0B81F967 V7.1_SIGN=EEB6548C8678
FEATURE SimResultsHPG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 38B79014F8D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CEEBE5F85C06 \
	V7.1_LK=7CB77114FACE V7.1_SIGN=FD72AF129A3A
FEATURE SimResultsLE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF09D596D5BE \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=151233E0B8C8 \
	V7.1_LK=7F07D594D5BF V7.1_SIGN=0330CD7CEA84
FEATURE SIVA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1BA4F1DC1FC \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0AE26A8E8AE2 \
	V7.1_LK=41BA541DC3FA V7.1_SIGN=B13E6F3C9C88
FEATURE SLIPR+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DE3063A48941 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BD544A38C692 \
	V7.1_LK=E06B63A48441 V7.1_SIGN=1EB1BF460046
FEATURE SPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6805339C3653 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9CFAD3605B22 \
	V7.1_LK=686733993556 V7.1_SIGN=E5EC8C34D06A
FEATURE SPIPE_BHA_CSPEED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D3E060CF7D67 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=62AE8A14851A V7.1_LK=F0AB47D9D163 V7.1_SIGN=113AB388FCB2
FEATURE STRATWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ECB057A0DD26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B1DF13A82FE0 \
	V7.1_LK=EC7A5789D42D V7.1_SIGN=F14BE3BA810C
FEATURE STRATWORKS_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D38953EE75C6 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E54CB3201BD4 \
	V7.1_LK=7CA06C0575C6 V7.1_SIGN=F88533CC4D18
FEATURE STRESSCHECK_CASINGSEAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
	61D604A258B8 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2B768CDA6532 V7.1_LK=55632FF95540 V7.1_SIGN=3781EE7466BA
FEATURE SUPERS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28452B9D8702 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=95C7968E6D38 \
	V7.1_LK=26522B9D7402 V7.1_SIGN=A5A7438A2566
FEATURE SURFACE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B420176683B5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=B2934C1CBEBC V7.1_LK=83887399B204 V7.1_SIGN=3999D99C275E
FEATURE SURGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E7549BE316D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=C1DEFDD4CF0A V7.1_LK=DEDA6481EF1E V7.1_SIGN=FAA26864A814
FEATURE SURGE_WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1C7E86E087EA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=983CCB48FBBA V7.1_LK=C20D106CB0A9 V7.1_SIGN=4BDC905CD63E
FEATURE SYNTOOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E4E4D7DE4301 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A740997A9086 \
	V7.1_LK=8CFCDADF4301 V7.1_SIGN=9F5B58B0C8D2
FEATURE TDQ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4671E7C0579 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=05B8A354D038 \
	V7.1_LK=A61F1C6D0579 V7.1_SIGN=B4E9B6A82006
FEATURE THERM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 27D7F1E47A43 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=2D7AA02E4898 V7.1_LK=CC179E15B7CB V7.1_SIGN=BEBDBA0CEEA2
FEATURE TORQUEDRAG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D4CF00C713D0 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=0677CFE6ABCA V7.1_LK=E3F77D3CA46C V7.1_SIGN=6C16C960B6F2
FEATURE TOW_FO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 665DB9D95C4D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=ED3FD546345E \
	V7.1_LK=64CEB9D9654D V7.1_SIGN=93C2EB123F1C
FEATURE TOW_HHFO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD1CD32325CB \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0786DE6790 \
	V7.1_LK=D329D32332B8 V7.1_SIGN=7903205CE16C
FEATURE TOW_PA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DAFFCBC9881B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4B5986244E36 \
	V7.1_LK=DC5CCBC9A51B V7.1_SIGN=077281F41DB2
FEATURE TOW_PUMPER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6A3047D57B80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=832032E8A0F4 \
	V7.1_LK=6AAA47C46C91 V7.1_SIGN=F43BC012F902
FEATURE TOW_REVINT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8D94EE52BD46 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=3CD503428B30 \
	V7.1_LK=8D64EE2FD829 V7.1_SIGN=662997C86FA8
FEATURE TOW_SCADA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F8E24073FF8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=405B5D082EC2 \
	V7.1_LK=8A8317FC3FF8 V7.1_SIGN=66996C2A6D74
FEATURE TOW_WELL_COUNT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 15F37D2BFA0B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AAB9669AF0AA \
	V7.1_LK=172E7D2BF50B V7.1_SIGN=9A3D9150660E
FEATURE TOWREG_AR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5173E78BD47F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42845B2AA9F0 \
	V7.1_LK=DC80F298D47F V7.1_SIGN=BEBD3DDEE9BC
FEATURE TOWREG_CA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 94A759BA324B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0564CAD8B0 \
	V7.1_LK=DDAE62C1324B V7.1_SIGN=B0CDC5501D3A
FEATURE TOWREG_CO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7773D54CA633 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4CE28E70BC42 \
	V7.1_LK=4486E65FA633 V7.1_SIGN=96B7CB5ECA1E
FEATURE TOWREG_KS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F194598A67B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=055774A0241C \
	V7.1_LK=04244EA3A67B V7.1_SIGN=533F8E9C02A6
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_OGP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4B67E40BD57 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E0F388AA84A \
	V7.1_LK=64B67D40BB59 V7.1_SIGN=878D09C41164
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_WR1 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBCB8DABB61 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5E659DC5C6C \
	V7.1_LK=F3BCBFDAB963 V7.1_SIGN=D9C6C8C86318
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_OGOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28237BB555B2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=742F9E70E5A0 \
	V7.1_LK=98B9848C55B2 V7.1_SIGN=A92F7DE83C68
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_PASR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1188743C3B7E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7BB84B0ED7AC \
	V7.1_LK=A1F079373B7E V7.1_SIGN=319373861BC6
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_17 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E187F9267FC8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=19447510F94A \
	V7.1_LK=9D85F9247FE5 V7.1_SIGN=05393A365944
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_91215Z licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8E2FE9BDB23 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B2FB5AC0497A \
	V7.1_LK=72D7FE9BD038 V7.1_SIGN=60D4B55A64BA
FEATURE TOWREG_MT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B01ED359747B \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2075798654AA \
	V7.1_LK=EFFFB63A747B V7.1_SIGN=0A493630FFA2
FEATURE TOWREG_ND licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9E2681F581F4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=187530FCDCD6 \
	V7.1_LK=111B78EA81F4 V7.1_SIGN=50283D00258C
FEATURE TOWREG_NM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8CB52B8E452E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6D2EDBA4987C \
	V7.1_LK=F1B83091452E V7.1_SIGN=B53D24B8762C
FEATURE TOWREG_NV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3564E5D38504 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9B5C148EB000 \
	V7.1_LK=EC5DDCCC8504 V7.1_SIGN=607D6356D476
FEATURE TOWREG_SD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1332F29DE55 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=848E1E82BFE4 \
	V7.1_LK=20342E2ADE55 V7.1_SIGN=FF1E421E91F2
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_H10 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C99F62084A6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D096C941F02 \
	V7.1_LK=1D9F77084C6C V7.1_SIGN=91F62C301114
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_PR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AE1C121F7D17 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=840E13C6A390 \
	V7.1_LK=321E12217D26 V7.1_SIGN=1CCB8EC4EE16
FEATURE TOWREG_UT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C074F319ACD3 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B79FEEA4249E \
	V7.1_LK=FF55D6FAACD3 V7.1_SIGN=77AAE9364516
FEATURE TOWREG_WY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F16EC1922667 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F1D5E3C20DC \
	V7.1_LK=5785DAA92667 V7.1_SIGN=B63753B037E0
FEATURE TRACER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 71A9119855B7 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=3E2769CAD570 V7.1_LK=59C56DA46CCD V7.1_SIGN=75B5C254C1D4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A3B123ACF472 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5B6416E7BA0 \
	V7.1_LK=A10925C1F472 V7.1_SIGN=5D203BF2AA22
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_ADVANCED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F55BABE0980 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2ADDE5E6550E \
	V7.1_LK=6753BABC098F V7.1_SIGN=1CB7EC4682E4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_XPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7CAB37CF0723 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=72DCE7FAA4A2 \
	V7.1_LK=7CE937CC0226 V7.1_SIGN=B9415C94DB68
FEATURE TWSCONCURRENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6E685713A696 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=359830442422 \
	V7.1_LK=38686613A498 V7.1_SIGN=F280C7DC41D4
FEATURE TWSHOST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9C57F8C1F86A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=73817830EF4A \
	V7.1_LK=4C4BFDC0F86A V7.1_SIGN=C1D47D82B9BC
FEATURE TWSNAMED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 176124938185 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3555EDC1CCE \
	V7.1_LK=BF6E24938E72 V7.1_SIGN=53BF09CC7E3E
FEATURE TWSPBEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DB551A10B5A \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D43755F2C5F4 \
	V7.1_LK=251D5A940B5A V7.1_SIGN=96A250209EEE
FEATURE VESPA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 977EBB993CBD \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0B3231068E9A \
	V7.1_LK=9539BB9937BD V7.1_SIGN=543F5B50CE58
FEATURE VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3140B00BE82F \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=E750367A770C V7.1_LK=7F2575A32B4D V7.1_SIGN=28BBF8F6D562
FEATURE WC_DEEPWATER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DB76B8CAA26 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=44FD0CD09BC0 V7.1_LK=1ACD6CCAD764 V7.1_SIGN=2918B27AB3CC
FEATURE WC_DETERMINISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 137FB2AC60E4 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AA7483302C50 \
	V7.1_LK=2D74B2AC55B9 V7.1_SIGN=84C2F2541434
FEATURE WC_PROBABILISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F0F4E367A4C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D81505A01618 \
	V7.1_LK=77284E369345 V7.1_SIGN=089D5EB6A092
FEATURE WELLBOREPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 61FEE010B5D2 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFC6EE1E8112 \
	V7.1_LK=31FCE00EB5C9 V7.1_SIGN=020AE5A4FACC
FEATURE WELLCAT_DRILL_CASING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BA8C86F32DEA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=AE22959A8234 V7.1_LK=074D34FAD514 V7.1_SIGN=C7AFBAE297F0
FEATURE WELLCAT_MULTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3342052688E5 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=85577194044E V7.1_LK=2E8EA96420C4 V7.1_SIGN=9E9084061ACA
FEATURE WELLCAT_STEAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BB8311E4CD29 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=BE98D3124856 V7.1_LK=10BFB381EB74 V7.1_SIGN=65FC1450391C
FEATURE WELLCAT_TUBE_PROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45CA968B009D \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=20CCFF5E068A V7.1_LK=96C61797F79B V7.1_SIGN=8608B2C635F8
FEATURE WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E282B13D1FF \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
	SIGN=899A7850B82A V7.1_LK=733B5957FA24 V7.1_SIGN=00D207121AF0
FEATURE WOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 52373BF0AC2E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7062B46BF96 \
	V7.1_LK=50CF3DF5AC2E V7.1_SIGN=50A52EA2992A
FEATURE WOWGL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D16C4A917C80 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7215B6647C2 \
	V7.1_LK=E96C61917A82 V7.1_SIGN=45D1FA2C2ED6
FEATURE WSFUSIONBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3D659D67833C \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E110FE2EDDF2 \
	V7.1_LK=99679D698331 V7.1_SIGN=08AC73503676
FEATURE WSFUSIONFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 441ECE17DA6E \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=DCDA8DC25A3A \
	V7.1_LK=3620CE19DA7F V7.1_SIGN=DFD6B098F80A
FEATURE WSFUSIONSYN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCC841646955 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FEFD8E060C0E \
	V7.1_LK=DAB443516955 V7.1_SIGN=ED7447624D12
FEATURE XDF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51338C531246 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D33AB6AC092 \
	V7.1_LK=53F78A441246 V7.1_SIGN=18AC9546BDAA
FEATURE ZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 57D6FF92B315 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B95F4D3ECBBA \
	V7.1_LK=5935FD77B315 V7.1_SIGN=B5B89F92F1AC
FEATURE ZCL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68A701343533 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A2A9B72AC1C \
	V7.1_LK=665703413533 V7.1_SIGN=FAA845C4C904
FEATURE ZENG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BDDD914FBA03 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E439478A322C \
	V7.1_LK=E5DB914DBA12 V7.1_SIGN=DEF9149CA14C
FEATURE ZFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4041807A99E8 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0E1F9D040D0 \
	V7.1_LK=11416B7A97EA V7.1_SIGN=E731B602897A
FEATURE ZMAP_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1DE96EF7B626 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5D11032406C4 \
	V7.1_LK=1B9370ECB626 V7.1_SIGN=5F5A3EB25B9E
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9991EDDED6BA \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8FA57F98FB8A \
	V7.1_LK=11A4EDDEE9B1 V7.1_SIGN=3426DECAE5AE
FEATURE ZMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 81A17D4B2698 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8C11C20AE6B6 \
	V7.1_LK=83FF7B682698 V7.1_SIGN=08E3EA78C6C8
FEATURE ZSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A9CDB853053 \
	VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C59FF2AE87E4 \
	V7.1_LK=D69CF2852E55 V7.1_SIGN=B214B012A048
#
# END
#

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello all

i need latest version of this software  :Smile: 

please help me

----------


## liufengtlm

Could anybody please re-upload 5000.1?I can't download it from above links!!!

Thank you in Advance!!!

----------


## landmark2012

> Hi- you need to use "Configuration using Services" (i think i corrected one of my earlier posts)- Using License File was for the 2003.21 license.
> 
> see attached
> good luck



Hi,friend.
 I can't find "LAM_Debug.log" file.And how to create this file. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rchumpi

Landmark2012;
Do you have what install the dabatabe and create a connection OBDC


*Installing Additional or Replacing EDM SQL Server Databases*

The SQL Server Utility attaches database files (.MDF and .LDF) to
SQL Server and creates an ODBC connection to the database.
From the Windows Start menu launch the SQL Server Utility.
*Start > Programs > Landmark Engineers Desktop 5000.1 > Tools
> SQL Server Utility*The Landmark EDM SQL Server Utility window appears.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1. Click the Browse button to navigate to the location of the database
files (e.g., EDM5000.mdf)
2. To add a new database instance, select the Add New option and
enter the name of the new database instance in the field provided.
Alternatively, to replace the SQL Server database instance, select
the Replace option and select the database instance to be replaced
from the list provided. A clean EDM database will overwrite the
existing EDM instance.
3. Activate the AutoShrink checkbox to enable the autoshrink
setting. This setting will reduce the database file size by removing
unused space periodically. There will be no requirement to
manually compact the database.
4. If the default administrator account (sa) created when SQL Server
is initially installed has been removed, enter the appropriate
Administrator Account name and Administrator Password.

*Using the Default Account*
_The default administrator account (i.e., sa) should NOT be used to enter data or
run applications besides the SQL Server Utility, and when configuring security in
the EDM Administration Utility_
5. Enter the new Data Source Name.
*Overwriting ODBC Connections*

Verify that the Data Source Name does not currently exist. Selecting an existing
Data Source Name and confirming the overwrite, will replace the ODBC
connection to the current database.
Check the connection to landmark database; Start->Run->Cmd-> cd\windows\system32-> odbcad32.exe
Select "System DSN" and check landmark user (See image)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

6. Enter the Maximum Server Memory
7. Click OK
Progress of the database creation displays, and then a message
appears when the new instance of the EDM database has been
created.

8. Click OK.

----------


## zambroata

Anybody successfully installed on 64 bit operating system?

----------


## landmark2012

> Landmark2012;
> Do you have what install the dabatabe and create a connection OBDC
> 
> 
> *Installing Additional or Replacing EDM SQL Server Databases*
> 
> The SQL Server Utility attaches database files (.MDF and .LDF) to
> SQL Server and creates an ODBC connection to the database.
> From the Windows Start menu launch the SQL Server Utility.
> ...



Thanks so much.I follow your method.And I successfully installed it.But the wellplan module can not work.the orther module are working properly.
could you help me,please? And thanks again.
(see image)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## landmark2012

> Anybody successfully installed on 64 bit operating system?



you could try to install the virtual machine.

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rchumpi

Landmark2012;
Please, do you can traslate the message. I not undestand the message.
Regards

----------


## zambroata

I've run the EDT R5000.1.9 to enable the SQL database. But stuck with license. Any help for 64 bit windows 7.

----------


## landmark2012

Dear rchumpi,
 Templatecontainer Executable has encountered a problem need to close. We apologized for the inconvenience caused.
 If you are in the process of information may be lost.
 For additional information about this error.          Click here.
Debug                                                                    close
Thanks

----------


## landmark2012

who can help me?~ :Pirate:

----------


## rcer

landmark2012

This is not an installation error, but a bug in the program.
Try to open wellplan as "edmadmin", and see if the error message disappears.
If it does, close wellplan, and then try to open it as "edm"

----------


## landmark2012

thanks very much.
Do you have this problem.
And "edmadmin"?? what mean？I dont understand.
could you explain it？

----------


## rcer

Normally you start EDT (wellplan, stresscheck etc.) with the the username: edm, and PWD Landmark1 

To fix the problem, try to start wellplan with the username: edmadmin, and PWD Landmark1 

regards

rcer

----------


## alex villa

please whom I can make a video tutorial on how to install it and install it landmark as anything I say and run the program, I get license error, please gradeceria of heart will please or at least a well-made step guide to step without omitting details

I thank you the help I've tried everything ... please help me

----------


## sirkamillo99

I have a problem because when I installed EDM and when I reboot my computer. When I reboot my computer, on the black screen, where was the proces of installing, appeared a error. O didnt care and I installed the other things. When I finished, I run a Compass. This tam I was an error that system cant find a one single file. I have no idea what to do. 
The next time a downloaded a files form the first page of this topic. From uploadink.com serwer. You can see. I have 3 files and when I try to instal first of them it appear an advert that I must have instelled previous software. Its weird.

----------


## daniyar

sirkamillo99,
First of all, try to explain your problem so that everybody can understand.
Which operating system do you use? I was not able to run this software on WinXP (32bit), Win7 Pro(64bit). Only Win7 Home Basic (32bit).
If you downloaded "Thirdparty", "EDM", "EDT" from this thread, then you have right installers. Did you install it step by step as explained in this thread? In my case there was some black screen and error. Try to install(repair) again file after which you had this error. After installing "EDT" restart computer, then replace license.dat file with your one. Restart again. And try to run it.

----------


## sirkamillo99

I downloaded files from site 6 od this topic from jdmacbook. 
Firstly I installed EDT - Thirdpart and there was no problem. I reboot my computer and I sterted install EDM. While the instaling process there was fine but when I reboot my computer, on the blac screen I saw an error " Windows cant find file .\SQLEXPR32.EXE. Make sure,that the name is correct and try again "
Prepare to instalation... 
" There is no response from the dommnd line statement. Proces terminated "
Error occured in functions Sub ExeCmb
Error number: 5 
Error description: invalid procedure call or argument 

Error occured in attack Datebase ()
error number: 429
Error source : SSUtils
Error description: ActibeX component cant create object. 

I can add that I have Win7 64bit. What should I do? I dont change my Win only because of Landmark

----------


## jrtn

the error is common because r5000.1 doesnt run properly in win 7 64 bits
install third part, later edm (no problem with the sql) and later install edt
when you finish, you need to install the ----- r5000.1.9 and any update (r5000.1.9 works on win 7 64 bits)
later configure the license using lmtools and maybe you need to configure the database (check the pdf file of how configure it)


regardsSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi- have been off line for a while. yes as mentioned by others the installer only works on 32bit win. that being said i got as far as getting the sql on to install on 64 bit system by downloading the later version of sqlexpr.exe, place it in the same folder it is looking for and rename the file to SQLEXPR32.EXE that is as far as i got and it will then open the database but will now need someone who knows more about it than me to have a go at getting it to configure correctly.......

best (cheap) option at the moment for 64 bit (or windows 8) is to install oracle virtualbox and then install a copy of win 7 32bit as a virtual drive. that works fine- providing you have the horsepower to support it!

other install problems encountered are pretty much as discussed previously in this thread FOR 32 BIT ONLY- 1. make sure you FULLY remove any earlier versions of FlexLM 2. disable anti-virus etc and run each of the install exe's in the correct order as admin 3. if ANY errors during install re do the install selecting the repair option until it comes clean- if still getting errors then uninstall and try again might also work 4. after edt install copy the license file and change the computer name to your own 5. run any application to confirm install 6. apply updates- in the correct order. do not try and run updates until you have a confirmed install.

virtualbox is free and i am sure you will know where to find a copy of win7

hope this helps- good luck.

----------


## sirkamillo99

A installed this step by step as jrtn told. But now I have a problem because I cant find imtools. I try to  find it in C/LANDMARK/EDT_5000.1/LAM SETUP/ and there is only "lamsetup" file.
Now when I open a Compass, appear an error: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
What should I do now ? 


BTW thanks for help  :Smile:

----------


## sirkamillo99

I do it step by step just like jrtn wrote. But i have a problem because I dont know where to put/copy my license file. I dont see lmtools. In C/LANDMARK/EDT_5000.1/Lam Setup I have only lam setup file. 
When I try to open Compass ther is an error : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
What should I do?

----------


## sirkamillo99

Ok I done it like you wrote but I have a problem when I try to open for example Compass. In Data Source i have nothing, empty space so I cant open program

----------


## daniyar

sirkamillo99,
Best thing to do is to install Oracle Virtualbox (I installed VMWare Player instead), and install Win7_32bit (I installed HomeBasic), then try Landmark.

----------


## zealousman

Hi there,
After I filll in User: edm or edmadmin PW: Landmark1 . I**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] still stuck as in the picture attached.
I run on windows7 32bit
I already configured license.dat
I already configured Lmtool as "Configuration using Services"
I already updated to 5000.1.9

----------


## jrtn

ok man the problem is that you must copy the address of the lic (example= c/landmark/lam/bin/license.dat) and put it in LM_LICENSE_FILE enviroment variables
you must put the correct address of it
right button on pc icon, go to propierties, advance propierties, enviroment variable, if you dont have lm_license variable, create new in user variable and the valor is the address
regards

----------


## zealousman

Thanks man! jrtn

That's works. very very appreciate it.

----------


## jrtn

no problem man. we are to help us
if you have any tutorial about all the stuff of edm, please share it
regards

----------


## sirkamillo99

I have got just like you wrote. License file is located well. But I still cant open program because it look like I havent got license file ( while opening, DATA SOURCE is empty )

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi.
How could I start the SQL server utility?.
I tried and get an error about overflow.

Someone knows how to deal with that error?

Thanks

----------


## quijxa

Thanks everybody. It works properly! Does anybody has wellcat to share?

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rcer

Wellcat is included in the EDT 5000.1 release, and is normally installed together with the other applications

----------


## scipiond

to quijxa Did not have wellcat after installing 5000.1, but got it when upgrading to 5000.1.9

----------


## quijxa

That's right. After installing to Landmark version 5000.1.9 I have Wellcat. Thanks for the clarifications and help to everybody.

----------


## zealousman

Who have WELLPLAN manual please share it. Thanks man!!

----------


## FofoKal

Finally could anyone download the Wellcat? I would like to have it and use it!

----------


## Paniczer

> Hi.
> How could I start the SQL server utility?.
> I tried and get an error about overflow.
> 
> Someone knows how to deal with that error?
> 
> Thanks



The same issue when i'm trying to create a database...

----------


## landmark2012

who can share landmark r5000 v1.11 -----。
thx

----------


## Gitta

Hello,

Could someone please post the Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software Tutorial.

Many thanks

Gitta

----------


## hameddriller

Your e-mail address????

----------


## landmark2012

why can't I use "wellplan".
And orther Module can use successfully.
who can tell me why?!

----------


## rcer

What is the error message when you try to run Wellplan?

----------


## landmark2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It is this

It mean:
Templatecontainer Executable has encountered a problem need to close. We apologized for the inconvenience caused.
If you are in the process of information may be lost.


For additional information about this error. Click here.
Debug close
ThanksSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## landmark2012

And I tried you method.But It was unsuccessfully.

This is not an installation error, but a bug in the program.
Try to open wellplan as "edmadmin", and see if the error message disappears.
If it does, close wellplan, and then try to open it as "edm"

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi, here are a few later updates to this soft. no real issues with the updates- it might pay to delete and update LAM with this one **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (if you are running 64 bit) and you might need to update your compass DB by using the ----- <EDM-----DB> in the EDM updates folder after the install.
Runs fine on win 7 64- haven't tried win 8. As per previous threads, the original update posted (EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe) sorts out the 64 bit compatibility issues.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## landmark2012

who can help me？！My wellplan can not be used successfully~

----------


## Fluid man

I have a problem

_Unable to find a valid Directional Basic Survey Package license. No valid Bitlock, Network Security File or other Licensing Device was found.

Please contact your administrator or Landmark Licensing at license@lgc.com_


I followed for instruction by page 6, installed exactly how it was recommended but I have a error !!!

When I click on COMPASS button and I try to start , this error show me on the deskop.


What do you suggest  ??

----------


## jrtn

you must run the lmtools and configure the lic, later you must enter in enviromental variables (click on mipc icon and click on propierties, advance options, enviromental variables, later set a new variable called LM_LICENSE_FILE and in value box put the directory of the license (c/landmar/lam/license.dat for example)) run the soft and check if it is working
regards

----------


## Fluid man

_--------
Status
--------
Flexible License Manager status on Tue 9/17/2013 15:07

[Detecting lmgrd processes...]
License server status: 2013@Damsi
    License file(s) on xxx: C:\Landmark\LAM\bin\license.dat;:

lmgrd is not running: License server machine is down or not responding.
 See the system adminstrator about starting the license server system, or
 make sure you're referring to the right host (see LM_LICENSE_FILE).
Hostname:      xxx
License path:  2013@xxx;
FLEXnet Licensing error:-96,7.  System Error: 11001 "WinSock: Host not found (HOST_NOT_FOUND)"
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com"._

No.

----------


## Gitta

hameddriller ,

my email address is: giloo12@yahoo.com.

Will be waiting for it. Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## icemanKRD

lmgrd.exe don't start automatically.
1. When I start it manually as admin, so I have command line and another one (licsrv: Flexnet vendor daemon) with message "cannot open options file 
"owhome/sam/lam/licsrv.opt". But any aplications are start for user and pass ask
2. How I can create the database which will be shown in user/pass ask window. I tried launch EDM Database Creation but no database i can see i ask window.

----------


## Naoufelgc

Good Morning all,

PLease does any body have the Landmark suite license (all the package, openwells, compass, stresscheck, casing seat, wellplan, wellcat, data analyser etc)

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all

I need landmark R5000.1.11

----------


## allanjuafrez

Hey guys i need some help with the installation of this software anyone have a tutorial??

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi guys 
Anybody have GPseismic and Radexpro latest version
I will give him Petrel 2013.2 full working or landmark softwares and thanks


email: slbsoft33@gmail.comSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## mh-1363

> Yes mate, work like a charm  thank you uploader, i will upload petrel 2009.



Hi,

My friend, may you advise us how to install the landmark software and how to use the license file?

Thanks and Regards

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

Any one help me ??
 i set land mark R5000 .1 all program working fine , but open wells dont work because no data source ( when click on open wells , had dialog box empty , no data source ) but all other program working good, plz any one adivse me.

----------


## chico2006

I have a proplem with the reports........can any one support?

----------


## landmark2012

please share 1.11V
 thx

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

can anyone share pls

----------


## inspiredcoach

hi all
I would like to share what I got After long search, finally I came across a package for R5000.1. However, Can anybody tell me the steps to set up all the package? 

 the full package can be found on the following: (change XXX to 4shared)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 I guess this is all what I need...
I tried to install the package but I got all kind of errors mentioned in this thread....Im using Win 7 x 64bit....Can somebody tell me how to install it in detailed steps and give solution to all kind of errors?

many thanks....

----------


## rcer

inspiredcoach

1	Install	EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	Reboot the computer
2	Install	EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
3	Install	EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
4	Install	EDT 5000.1.9.0_Release.exe	                Reboot the computer
5	skip	EDT_5000.1.9. l _-----.exe	
6	skip	EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe	
7	Install	EDT_5000.1 .10_Update.exe	
8	Install	EDT 5000. 1.10.1 _-----.exe	
9	Install	EDT_5000. 1.10.2_-----.exe	
10	Install	EDT 5000. 1.10.2.2_Hotfix.exe	

rgds

----------


## rcer

inspiredcoach

1	Install	EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	Reboot the computer
2	Install	EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
3	Install	EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
4	Install	EDT 5000.1.9.0_Release.exe	                Reboot the computer
5	skip	EDT_5000.1.9. l _-----.exe	
6	skip	EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe	
7	Install	EDT_5000.1 .10_Update.exe	
8	Install	EDT 5000. 1.10.1 _-----.exe	
9	Install	EDT_5000. 1.10.2_-----.exe	
10	Install	EDT 5000. 1.10.2.2_Hotfix.exe	

rgds

----------


## landmark2012

I couldn't open this software when I connected to the Internet. And when I closed the network, I  opened LM successfully
who can tell me why？

----------


## dedekcakep

Thank you guys for your help.

----------


## Oluwole Oke

Hi rcer,

I followed the steps you mentioned here but I get the error msg 'Unable to find a Valid Directional Survey Package License. No valid Bitlock, Network Security File or other Licensing Device was found.'

Having read through the previous posts, I made the environmental variable change in the properties of my computer yet still no success. I installed the LAM5000.0.3.0Win that came with this download package since I am using a Win 8, 64-bit system, configured the installation to use as a Server and tried to point the settings of the lmtools to the location of the license still no success. 

Please any help on how you got yours to work would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

ajantala.

----------


## Oluwole Oke

Hi rcer,



I followed the steps you mentioned here but I get the error msg 'Unable to find a Valid Directional Survey Package License. No valid Bitlock, Network Security File or other Licensing Device was found.'

Having read through the previous posts, I made the environmental variable change in the properties of my computer yet still no success. I installed the LAM5000.0.3.0Win that came with this download package since I am using a Win 8, 64-bit system, configured the installation to use as a Server and tried to point the settings of the lmtools to the location of the license still no success. 

Please any help on how you got yours to work would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

ajantala.See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rcer

Hi Oluwole Oke,

As far as I am aware, R5000.1.10 does not run on Win8 64 bit, but does run on Win7 64. However aparentl you managed to install the program on Win 8, so maybe your lucky!
Please write down step by step how you configured the services in lmtools so I can check if you did everything O.K.

Rgds

rcer

----------


## rcer

Hi Oluwole Oke,

As far as I am aware, R5000.1.10 does not run on Win8 64 bit, but does run on Win7 64. However aparentl you managed to install the program on Win 8, so maybe your lucky!
Please write down step by step how you configured the services in lmtools so I can check if you did everything O.K.

Rgds

rcer

----------


## alaric26

I have drill office to share but need landmark as well. We can exchange. Cheers

----------


## Gitta

alaric26,

Do have the lic for DO?

Lemme know ASAP.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

alaric26,

Do have the lic for DO?

Lemme know ASAP.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## vmauricio1

can upload again

tp://www.4shared.com/download/FLha...100_Update.exe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## directional

already check from first page and no one link active.. Could anybody please re-upload 5000.1?

----------


## Artur Ishmiev

Assalamu aleikum! Hi! Please, reuploud all links for R5000

----------


## directional

i have a problem with problem.. unable to find the report manager please install and try again.. can anyone know the answer??

----------


## selfcolor

I only need WELLCAT module，but after install this R5000 package, there is no WELLCAT module in it.

Can anybody help  or upload the full R5000 package.  many thx.

----------


## rchumpi

Selfcolor
The module wellcat is installed when you do the update to version R5000.1.9 forward.
Now Wellcat work with database SQL.
Best regards

----------


## Naoufelgc

Please could anyone help me how to install Landmark R5000 exactly, thank you

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## selfcolor

thanks to rchumpi,  I will try this to check

----------


## selfcolor

anybody has the training material or video about EDT 5000？ please share. thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all
who can help me about this softyware ''WellDrill Analytical Software for Downhole Drilling Equipment''

----------


## cheewb

Hi all,

I have read the forum several times, and I am stuck on a problem not yet described. When I want to log on after installation I have following error: 

 Error Code: 0  Error Message: Unable to get information from SQL Server: localhost.  DSN: EDM 5000.1 Single User Db

I choose EDM 5000.1 Single User Db database, edm/Landmark1 for login/pass.

Best regards and thanks

----------


## jrtn

if you are installing it on win 8
type services.msc in menu, search sql and you will find sql browser. click on it and check properties, check in start type and select automatic, click on apply and later click in start and ok
check again 
regards

----------


## cheewb

Yes that is the solution, i have found it before minutes and was about to write it here. Great thanks for support you give here.

----------


## engrsajid

hi, any member who has landmark R5000 plz reupload the link, pervious all downloading links are expired

----------


## singwaras

Hi, I also need complete Landmark R5000 (especially wellcat)  and I am willing to trade off / pay for anyone who can give me valid link and successfully installed. pls PM me..thanks

----------


## daniyar

Hi, guys,
Can you tell me on which Windows do you install R5000?
I have successfully installed on Win 7 Home Premium 32-bit without a single error.
Now trying to install on Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit, but having problems with SQL, program does not see database.

Also noted that on 32-bit machine only StressCheck, CasingSeat and WellPlan are working. Others have issues with different EDM version: "The data source has version 09.00.00.115, this program only works with version 09.03.05.228". Any help?

----------


## daniyar

Hi, guys,
Can you tell me on which Windows do you install R5000?
I have successfully installed on Win 7 Home Premium 32-bit without a single error.
Now trying to install on Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit, but having problems with SQL, program does not see database.

Also noted that on 32-bit machine only StressCheck, CasingSeat and WellPlan are working. Others have issues with different EDM version: "The data source has version 09.00.00.115, this program only works with version 09.03.05.228". Any help?

----------


## daniyar

Anyone can tell on which Windows you are installing R5000?

----------


## nizam144

> if you are installing it on win 8
> type services.msc in menu, search sql and you will find sql browser. click on it and check properties, check in start type and select automatic, click on apply and later click in start and ok
> check again 
> regards



please help me with windows 7, i am getting same message.



thank youSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## nizam144

> if you are installing it on win 8
> type services.msc in menu, search sql and you will find sql browser. click on it and check properties, check in start type and select automatic, click on apply and later click in start and ok
> check again 
> regards



please help me with windows 7, i am getting same message.

thank you

----------


## seel_20

Hi
for window 7 x64 bits, try to install with this order below:
 Install Third-Party 5000.1.0; reboot your pc
 Install EDM 5000.1.0; reboot your pc
 Install EDT Drilling and Completions 5000.1.0; reboot
 Install EDT 5000.1.13.0 and upgrade database to 5000.1.13.0 ;reboot. it will correct sql server error
Note that there is an ODBC Utility for 32-bit and an ODBC Utility for 64-bit on Windows 64-bit.
Use the ODBC Utility for 32-bit with EDM. Create a shortcut on the desktop for 
the ODBC 32-bit Utility executable (C:\Windows\sysWOW64\odbcad32.exe), and use it. 
The ODBC Utility in the Windows Control Panel is 64-bit.

----------


## daniyar

Thanks!
Can anyone share a link to download EDT 5000.1.13?
Thanks

----------


## daniyar

Thanks!
Can anyone share a link to download EDT 5000.1.13?
Thanks

----------


## nizam144

> if you are installing it on win 8
> type services.msc in menu, search sql and you will find sql browser. click on it and check properties, check in start type and select automatic, click on apply and later click in start and ok
> check again 
> regards



Dear JRTN,

please see the snaps i cant get my head to solve this... i cant see the sqlbrowser as it is missing why why?

thank you

----------


## nizam144

> The software works fine. you need to download the license file from page 6 of this thread. Then modify it as the instruction there says. you will be fine.
> 
> The idea is to have your Lam software be able to read the license file before you try to launch the application.  a number of things will cause this license file to have error like; incorrect computer name, firewall, and in my case, network settings. it is better to just deactivate your firewall and try to see if that works. If not, go to your wireless network settings (network and sharing center. in the case of windows vista "start> control panel>network and sharing center). Switch on all the options under "sharing and discovery".  for me I switch all of them on and then it worked
> 
> Everything else is working fine



Hello bro,

I am facing series of errors one after one...i dont know what is wrong. i have windows 7 32 bit. i have checked what u mentioned, but still cant run the package...

any help is highly appreciated.

thanks
nizam

----------


## irainian

would any one please share casing seat tutorial thanks alot

----------


## nizam144

> inspiredcoach
> 
> 1	Install	EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	Reboot the computer
> 2	Install	EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
> 3	Install	EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe	        Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
> 4	Install	EDT 5000.1.9.0_Release.exe	                Reboot the computer
> 5	skip	EDT_5000.1.9. l _-----.exe	
> 6	skip	EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe	
> 7	Install	EDT_5000.1 .10_Update.exe	
> ...



Hi I tried to install exactly following above steps,. when i run wellcat/compass i receive EDM mismatch error. please see the pic, any help is highly appreciated.
thanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seel_20

There is probably something wrong in your installation process.
Try to get EDT_5000.1.12.0_Update, may be it might help. 
  -Try to update directly your installation as is.
If it doesn't work
  -Uninstall everything
  -Follow the same install process (step1 to step 5), step 6: Update your system with EDT_5000.1.12.0_Update.
Also during the install process, pay attention to the message on the screen; don't just click next or yes.......
If it doesn't work, you might need help with Teamviewer to troubleshoot it
Regards

----------


## daniyar

Seel,
Can you upload first part to 4-shared?
I could not download it from mega.co.nz.
Rgs,

----------


## nizam144

> There is probably something wrong in your installation process.
> Try to get EDT_5000.1.12.0_Update, may be it might help. 
>   -Try to update directly your installation as is.
> If it doesn't work
>   -Uninstall everything
>   -Follow the same install process (step1 to step 5), step 6: Update your system with EDT_5000.1.12.0_Update.
> Also during the install process, pay attention to the message on the screen; don't just click next or yes.......
> If it doesn't work, you might need help with Teamviewer to troubleshoot it
> Regards



Thank you Seel_20, I will try as you said, just to inform you I have windows 7 32 bit, is it ok?

regards

----------


## rcer

nizam 144



no need to install the EDT_5000.1.12.0 update.
Just run C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\EDM\Updates\SQLServer\EDM_5  000_1_10_SQL_Update.exe which should fix your problem

Win 7 32 bit is fine

rgds

rcerSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rcer

nizam 144

no need to install the EDT_5000.1.12.0 update.
Just run C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\EDM\Updates\SQLServer\EDM_5  000_1_10_SQL_Update.exe which should fix your problem

Win 7 32 bit is fine

rgds

rcer

----------


## BoomerUA

I i need thith program help me. reload it please

----------


## mirror5

good!

----------


## mirror5

Bad links!!!

----------


## ghopn

Hi ,

Please update the links.

Thanks 

Regards

----------


## ghopn

Hi ,

Please update the links.

Thanks 

Regards

----------


## SteveL

Hi Guys,

I have a SQL error just popped up - any suggestions. A re install might fix it but nowhere near those files for a while. 

Any suggestions from the world brains bank or a goof file would be hugely appreciated  - 

Many Thanks

SteveL 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SteveL

Hi Guys,

I have a SQL error just popped up see the attachment below- any suggestions. A re install might fix it but nowhere near those files for a while. 

Any suggestions from the world brains bank or a good file would be hugely appreciated  - 

Many Thanks

SteveL 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lukasek009

Could anyone help me with the WellPlan crash? the error is "templatecontainer executable has stopped working". is there any way to fix it?
I used it:
"Disable your virus scanner and then reinstall 5000.1.10.0-update.exe. 
This should fix the problem"

but itd doesn't work. 
I will be very greatfull if you help me somehow

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all
I need your help about the installation step by step (third party + EDT + EDM + creating data base + ................)

----------


## rcer

1. Install Thirdparty package,  reboot

2. Install EDM R5000.1, reboot (If installing on Windows 7_64 Bit, ignore the error messages during the reboot)

3. Install EDT R5000.1, reboot

4. Install LAM from C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\LAM Setup directory. 

5. Put license.dat in C:\Landmark\LAM directory 

6. Set system environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE so it points to the license file

7. Disable virus scanner software

8. Install EDT R5000.1.xx Release 
	  During the installation of the ***** you will be prompted with the following:
	- Read license agreement (9 pages), press "a" to accept the terms;
	- Would you like to install EDT shorcuts?: <Y>
	- Would you like to install EDM Historian?: <Y>
	- ... Run SQL Server Utilities: <Y>
	- ... Run SQL Server Update: <N>
	- ... Run Oracle Update: <N>
	- Finish
 	- Reboot (optional, but recommended).

09.Run EDT (login: edm password: Landmark1)

rgds

RCER

----------


## daniyar

Maybe worth to say that I was not able to install on Win 7.64bit Professional and Ultimate, but now successfully running it on Win 7.64bit Home Premium Edition.

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## daurvi

Have Any one solve the bug problem for Wellplan ( See Pic ) after openning it and double clicking on "Case" it tries to open but it pops a dialog box "couldn't create object for ProgID:Lgc.DwsWp.ValDrillahead" after click the accept bottom another one pops up "Templatecontainer Executable stop working..." have done :

1- Tried to unable the virus scanner and re install the Install	EDT_5000.1 .10 ....( didn't work)
2- Logging as edmadmin (Didn't Work)

any one knows how to solve it??
regards,**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irainian

does any one have manual for compass tnx alot

----------


## boyzman80

I try to upgrade to EDM 5000.1.12 but after this update my EDM version missmatch because different of data source

how i can to upgrade data source?

----------


## rcer

Run: C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\EDM\Updates\EDM_5000_1_12_0  _DB_Update.exe

----------


## boyzman80

> Run: C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\EDM\Updates\EDM_5000_1_12_0  _DB_Update.exe



thank you..works it

----------


## BoomerUA

after update everything work good? without errors?

----------


## ghopn

Hi,

Can you please upload the links again?

Thanks

Rgds

----------


## aliyevsm

Hello, could you share a link to download installation files for WellCat? Previously posted links are old and not working. Thank you very much in advance!

----------


## hdftiger

thanks，guys. Your sharing is what i need now！

----------


## Gitta

Hello guys,

I have installed Landmark software but i still have e problem with SQLEXPR32.EXE install ofr SQL server. After re-running EDM in repair mode, I get the error msg that, 'SQLEXPR32.EXE can not be found" and that I should read manuals about strting SQL server manually. This is SQL 2005. Is it possible to install SQL Server 2005 SP4 and link the database to landmark software. How do i solve this SQL issue because i have tried all online recommended solutions for installing SQL server 2005 release and non is working.

Thanks in advance,

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Hello guys,

I have installed Landmark software but i still have e problem with SQLEXPR32.EXE install ofr SQL server. After re-running EDM in repair mode, I get the error msg that, 'SQLEXPR32.EXE can not be found" and that I should read manuals about strting SQL server manually. This is SQL 2005. Is it possible to install SQL Server 2005 SP4 and link the database to landmark software. How do i solve this SQL issue because i have tried all online recommended solutions for installing SQL server 2005 release and non is working.

I am using win 7 32-bit.

Thanks in advance,

Gitta

----------


## rcer

Gitta,



did you try to reinstall "SQLEXPR32.EXE" from theC:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\EDM\SQL Server Utility\SQLExpress Install\ directory?

rgdsSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## vividsummer

Hi, rcer, you are the specialist, i cannot run Wellcat and Data Analyzer, the OS is win8.1enterprise, 64bit, when i attempt to run Wellcat or Data Analyzer, a popup window come said cannot locate   ?Draw@CxImage@@QAEJPAUHDC_@@JJJJPAUtageRECT@@@Z in dynamic link library C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\Common Files\Data Services\DsDGUI.dll.
so what can i do? change OS  back to win7?
thanks for your time.

----------


## mtrompiz

Hi everyone, does anybody has already solve the bug of wellplan ("templatecontainer executable has stopped working") i need this software for my thesis and i ave tried everything said before...

Best regards,

----------


## godwar2312

Hi everyone, I've successfully install this software but when I try to login I can't find the data source to choose? (in the login window). I enter the username and password in the instruction but the [OK] button doesn't pop up, I can't press it to login. Please help.
Thank you.

----------


## orlowiczg

Hi, could anyone share version of edt higher than 5000.1.10?

----------


## inamhussein3

Could anyone who has managed to install this on Windows 7 64 bit lend a hand? A step by step procedure would be great

----------


## proz4c

Can anybody re-upload the package or send me the links via private message?

----------


## mh-1363

My friend, u can find the related link from the threads.

----------


## inamhussein3

> Could anyone who has managed to install this on Windows 7 64 bit lend a hand? A step by step procedure would be great



Anyone??? Im willing to share the 5000.1.13 training manual for the help!

----------


## soman703

Hello everyone,

I am stuck at this problem.
My licenses are up & running but when I try to log in it cant detect data base.
Can anyone help me with it?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sareendeepak

Hi,

If anyone has EDT 5000.1.11 or higher, please share

----------


## riodriller89

Hi everyone,

Can anybody help me to install the software at win 8.1 64? I need it for my dissertation.

The list of files what I have:
EDTThirdParty 5000.1
EDM5000.1
EDT5000.1.9.0
EDT5000.1.10.0
EDT5000.1.10.1
EDT5000.1.10.2
EDT5000.1.10.2_Hotfix
LAM5000.0.3.0

I tried to install it following steps below:
1. Install Thirdparty package, reboot

2. Install EDM R5000.1, reboot (If installing on Windows 7_64 Bit, ignore the error messages during the reboot)

3. Install EDT R5000.1, reboot

4. Install LAM from C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\LAM Setup directory. 

5. Put license.dat in C:\Landmark\LAM directory 

6. Set system environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE so it points to the license file

7. Disable virus scanner software

8. Install EDT R5000.1.xx Release 
During the installation of the ***** you will be prompted with the following:
- Read license agreement (9 pages), press "a" to accept the terms;
- Would you like to install EDT shorcuts?: <Y>
- Would you like to install EDM Historian?: <Y>
- ... Run SQL Server Utilities: <Y>
- ... Run SQL Server Update: <N>
- ... Run Oracle Update: <N>
- Finish
- Reboot (optional, but recommended).

----------


## riodriller89

Hi everyone,

Can anybody help me to install the software at win 8.1 64? I need it for my dissertation.

The list of files what I have:
EDTThirdParty 5000.1
EDM5000.1
EDT5000.1.9.0
EDT5000.1.10.0
EDT5000.1.10.1
EDT5000.1.10.2
EDT5000.1.10.2_Hotfix
LAM5000.0.3.0

I tried to install it following steps below, but it doesn't work:
1. Install Thirdparty package, reboot

2. Install EDM R5000.1, reboot (If installing on Windows 7_64 Bit, ignore the error messages during the reboot)

3. Install EDT R5000.1, reboot

4. Install LAM from C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\LAM Setup directory. 

5. Put license.dat in C:\Landmark\LAM directory 

6. Set system environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE so it points to the license file

7. Disable virus scanner software



8. Install EDT R5000.1.xx Release 
During the installation of the ***** you will be prompted with the following:
- Read license agreement (9 pages), press "a" to accept the terms;
- Would you like to install EDT shorcuts?: <Y>
- Would you like to install EDM Historian?: <Y>
- ... Run SQL Server Utilities: <Y>
- ... Run SQL Server Update: <N>
- ... Run Oracle Update: <N>
- Finish
- Reboot (optional, but recommended).See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rcer

Doesn't run on win 8.1

install it on win7 x64

----------


## daniyar

Run on Win7.64 Home Premium. Does not run on Professional or Ultimate.

----------


## Omfire

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anybody help me to install the software at win 8.1 64? I need it for my dissertation.



If you have the distrib and license then I can try.
I have some newest updates too.

----------


## riodriller89

> If you have the distrib and license then I can try.
> I have some newest updates too.



I have the license, but I miss distrib.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi rcer

i need your help to installe step by step: 

Third party
EDM
EDT
R5000.12

regards

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi rcer

i need your help to installe step by step: 

Third party
EDM
EDT
R5000.12

regards

----------


## daniyar

BOUGHELOUM, it is already many times explained, do you still trying?
Any errors? 
1. Install EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe                        Reboot the computer
2. Install EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe                                    Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
3. Install EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe                                       Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
4. Install EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe                                           Reboot the computer
5. Install EDT_5000.1.9.1_*****.exe
6. Install EDT_5000.1.9.2_*****.exe                                               Reboot the computer
7. Install EDT_5000.1.10_Update.exe
8. Install EDT 5000.1.10.1 _*****.exe
9. Install EDT_5000.1.10.2_*****.exe
10. Install EDT_5000.1.10.2.2_Hotfix.exe                                        Reboot the computer
Perfectly works on Win 7 64bit Home Premium edition.

----------


## daniyar

BOUGHELOUM, it is already many times explained, do you still trying?
Any errors? 
1. Install EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe                        Reboot the computer
2. Install EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe                                    Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
3. Install EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe                                       Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
4. Install EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe                                           Reboot the computer
5. Install EDT_5000.1.9.1_*****.exe
6. Install EDT_5000.1.9.2_*****.exe                                               Reboot the computer
7. Install EDT_5000.1.10_Update.exe
8. Install EDT 5000.1.10.1 _*****.exe
9. Install EDT_5000.1.10.2_*****.exe
10. Install EDT_5000.1.10.2.2_Hotfix.exe                                        Reboot the computer
Perfectly works on Win 7 64bit Home Premium edition.

----------


## daniyar

I need to install Predict (Drillworks).
Anyone can help me with installation?

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you daniyar

But how to connect data base?

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you daniyar

But how to connect data base?

----------


## soman703

Daniyar, I have windowa 7 professional and it works perfect.

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## pkkataria

Can some reshare the installation plz.

----------


## pkkataria

> Thank you daniyar
> 
> But how to connect data base?



Launch SQL Server Utility & add/attach a database from there. You will find it under Landmark Engineer's Desktop > Tools

----------


## amirmu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlito666

win 10 64 bit. 

Can't connect to DB. Using SQL Utility is also usless - it fethes an error while attaching the DB.

----------


## daniyar

Hello to everybody!
I need to find a doctor to work with lmtools.
Any help?

----------


## daniyar

carlito666, you may want to see this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Does anyone have petrel and techlog with working licenses or medi-cines?

p.s. bu konunun devami var.

----------


## daniyar

Gitta, do not know whether you need this: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ammar112

please i need landmark 5000 1.9 or higher 
best regards

----------


## Michael92

Dear Inspiredcoach
could you share the link again for R5000. The one you provided on the date 03-29-2014 doesnt work any longer... 
appreciate it.

The LAM 5000 will be greatly appreciated

----------


## Michael92

Dear riodriller89

you listed the files (listed below) that many of us are trying to download would you kindly make them accessible for all of us to download. This 4Share web site is a pain in the ass.  Many on this thread indicated BOUGHELOUM place some links for us to download the files... however those links dont work anymore... appreciate tons your helps


EDTThirdParty 5000.1
EDM5000.1
EDT5000.1.9.0
EDT5000.1.10.0
EDT5000.1.10.1
EDT5000.1.10.2
EDT5000.1.10.2_Hotfix
LAM5000.0.3.0

----------


## daniyar

Michael92, try link from amirmu (post #244), translate from chinese, there is download link on page.

----------


## Michael92

Thank you daniyar,.. I think I got them

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## ttvinh1502

Can somebody please send me the license file for Nexus 5000.0.1 or Nexus 5000.0.10?

----------


## daniyar

> Doesn't run on win 8.1
> 
> install it on win7 x64



Rcer,
Trying to pm you regarding some stuff. Can you help?

----------


## Yangsteven

Hi all,The latest EDT5000.1.14 had released recently. It said many functions were updated.Who can share it.

----------


## khaledagwa

I want it also please

----------


## daniyar

Any guru can c******-c-k it?

----------


## Asssett

Your system must be English - i.e Users folder must be Users\not in your Native language - and so on, script was written for English system

----------


## carlera

Hi, EDT 5000.14 was released, ¿ who can upload it?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## benyoub

I need landmark r5000.1.14.1 last version 2016 any one have it plz shear with us

----------


## khaledagwa

Can anyone share the license file for r5000.1.14.1 ?

----------


## khaledagwa

> carlito666, you may want to see this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Does anyone have petrel and techlog with working licenses or medi-cines?
> ...



what is the password for Sysdrill 2012 so I can unzip the file?

----------


## daniyar

> what is the password for Sysdrill 2012 so I can unzip the file?



Sorry really, I forgot  password (((

----------


## daniyar

> Sorry really, I forgot  password (((



Password123 works?

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## khaledagwa

Yes, it works  :Smile: 

Do you have the license file for it  :Smile: ?

----------


## daniyar

I could not find it, sorry.

----------


## daniyar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaledagwa

What is that file  daniyar?

----------


## daniyar

a kind of that file was used as temporary license in sysdrill.
but it is outdated.

----------


## khaledagwa

Can anyone here is able to fix it please?

----------


## masa_je_mama

Hi guys,

can anyone upload the file for landmark that works?

Tried all of them but nothing works  :Frown: 

Thanks in advance

----------


## wbastidas7

Hello jdmacbook,
Could you please send my the installation guide to my e-mail, it is impossible to download it through this forum 
Thanks

----------


## Asssett

Guys,

Any of you able to upload\share updates of Landmark R5000.1 above 1.10?

Regards

----------


## napalm

If anyone has the 2016 Landmark EDM 5000.1.14 (2016) version with license generator. I would be willing to make a paypal donation to you or trade software or highly sought after training videos on how to use the software.
Or.. Skype Tutorials on how to use the software.

----------


## kadersaada47

The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## Losev

Hello, friends. Help link where to download the Compass 5000 Landmark? I would be very grateful as well for helping to install.

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## fara9

Hi, did u ever get a R5000.1.14 license file?

----------


## daniyar

> Hi, did u ever get a R5000.1.14 license file?



Yes.

----------


## fara9

> Yes.



Wooh.. any way u can share?

----------


## Losev

Hi people. Help is needed. I copied the Compass program from the computer where it was installed. Now I can not run on his own. It turns out the error. It requires registration key. Help.

----------


## daniyar

Losev* try to read this thread. There should be still active download links. And after that you will be able to install Compass* and some other good stuff.

----------


## Naoufelgc

does anyone have the installation step by step video? I followed the installation steps as per the read me file but unable to make it work.
Help please

----------


## daniyar

Naofelgc* which windows do you use? what type of error you have?

----------


## Losev

daniyar * **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I found the link above and download everything you need. Remove old and established again. Instructions found just before. There are errors in the creation of tools SQL database. The picture shows how. Just when you open the COMPASS laptop hangs and does not ask login and password to login.

I tried to upgrade to the C: \ Landmark \ EDT_5000.1 \ EDM \ Updates \ SQLServer but when you start push automatically and can not log into the database. The error can be seen in the picture. Help what to do? By using Win8 x64.

Instuction:

1 Install EDTThrdPty5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe Reboot the computer
2 Install EDM5000.1 ReleaseWinsetup.exe Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
3 Install EDT5000.1 releasewinsetup.exe Reboot the computer (ignore the error messages)
4 Install EDT 5000.1.9.0_Release.exe Reboot the computer
5 skip EDT_5000.1.9. l _-----.exe
6 skip EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe
7 Install EDT_5000.1 .10_Update.exe
8 Install EDT 5000. 1.10.1 _-----.exe
9 Install EDT_5000. 1.10.2_-----.exe
10 Install EDT 5000. 1.10.2.2_Hotfix.exe

----------


## daniyar

Losev* as I remember it does not work on Win8.64.
Works on Win7.
After all steps above try to do step 2 again* and choose REPAIR option.

----------


## Losev

daniyar* I tried to follow step 2 and select the treatment. On win 8.1 x64 this program works. I have a number* price with established R5000.1.13 build 64 on win8.1 x64 and this is strange.

I have some errors on SSUtils.You can see it on pic in previous post.

----------


## Naoufelgc

Hi Daniyar*
I couldn't upload a screen shot of the error message i got. I will try to do it but meanwhile* i want to say that i followed exactly the same procedure as described but won't work. that's why if it is possible to get a video exemple or screen shots of the installation process* especially during parameters fixing

----------


## quijxa

Hello mates* one question* what is the latest version of Landmark drilling software?



Does anybody have the latest install programs of Landmark for windows 7?

Thanks and Regards*
quijxaSee More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## smartzq

the last version is 5000.14.1



Introduction To Engineers Desktop
Welcome to the 5000.14 release of Engineer's Desktop (EDT) software. The Windows-based Engineers Desktop software enables the Drilling & Completions applicationsWell Engineering* Tubular Design* and Well Data Managementto run on a shared data model.
EDT release 5000.14 update is installed via an executable file obtained via the Electronic Software Delivery system* using Landmark Software Manager.
The following sections of this document provide more information about the Engineers Desktop release and the enhancements* issues fixed and known issues for releases 5000.1.12 through 5000.14.
Applications Included in the Engineers Desktop Software Release
All of the EDT software applications in the release are described briefly below. Further information on individual tools can be found in the online help for any of the applications.
Drilling Engineering Applications

----------


## khaledagwa

We need the 5000.14 release of Engineer's Desktop (EDT)

----------


## daniyar

Guyz*
Does anybody have last edt software working?

----------


## ramyafify

Dear Sir*
Could you please help me to find tools that convert geomagnetic models from txt to gam extension?

----------


## attaka

> Guyz*
> Does anybody have last edt software working?



looks like the new version has its own license check mechanism.
in previous version (prior 5000.14)* there's LAM server for licensing purpose. 
i hope anyone with success instllation can share the method.

----------


## zouke2002

> Hi* EDT 5000.14 was released* ¿ who can upload it?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hi* Carlera* it looks you have c*r*a*cked 5000.14* can you share or privage message me?

----------


## khaledagwa

Me too please Carera  :Smile: ?

----------


## zambroata

Hi Guys*

How can i install EDT R5000 with windows 7 professional. i realized that the previous advise on the steps to install the software works well for windows 7 home premium edition. Appreciate the advice.

----------


## Losev

Daniyar * Hello friend. Tried to install on Windows 7 32-bit and everything works but. As windows 8/64 no database. In the input box* login and password you can not choose what or database. What could it be? Can you help?

----------


## Serg1979

Hi everyone!!!
Very need license.dat for Landmark EDT 5000.1.10* for all modules.

----------


## ingjavi95

hello everyone* do you guys know how to set up a multiple packer string in well cat?* like when you need to inject more fluid trough one sand than the other*  more specifically with tandem packers (the one that have a slipless packer on top and one with slips on the bottom) im trying to figure out how the string will behave with this arrangement

----------


## irainian

i had been installed landmark in xp service pack 2 but this massage appear for wellplan module : tamplatecontainer executable problem however all other module will run what should i do

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## ramyafify

Could you please share with me if you have wellplan SW 2000 or 5000?

----------


## balasundaram80

Guys.. plz share the *****ed version of Licence for EDT 5000.1.10... thanks in advance...

----------


## balasundaram80

Hi Serg 1979*

Any luck with the license.dat ? me too looking for the same.. Old files shared in 4share links doesnt exist anymore...please help

----------


## balasundaram80

Dear Rcer* 

please upload the Lic.dat file alone..

thanks..for ur help..
reagrds..Bala.

----------


## balasundaram80

hi guys..

Installed EDM R5000.1.9 and lookforward for wellcat to work on. Got the licience.dat file from this forum* but i have trouble in launching wellcat. Pops an error code # 4060  and message is cannot open Database"EDM 5000_1 Single User DB" & login failed.

Upon checking deeper via imtools* found that lmgrd is not working* cant connect to the licence server system. please help to fix this error.

P.S: Licence file is edit and steps followed as recommended in this forum.

thanks in advance...

regards*
Bala.B

----------


## joseluismondragon

is there anyway u could share?

----------


## HARDROCO

could some of you share the links again the lic file is in other post or I can share it with you but please upload the software...

----------


## Murad_75

Hello to everybody!

----------


## Murad_75

ufile.io/o7k95
ufile.io/ol0y0

Put that after http-semidot-double slash.

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

can anyone please share landmark?

----------


## Murad_75

> can anyone please share landmark?



If you asking for company shares* look ar stock exchange better.
or if you are asking for softwares* specify which one do you need.

Check my last post.

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

Thanks alot Murad_75..i got the link

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

Do you have pansystem *****?

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

I got the link..do you have pansystem sir?

----------


## ZEYADDREA

Hi*
Any one have the license for EDT R5000.14 which is now different from previews licenses.

Regards*

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

Sir license file is not there..it's telling error while opening.. please tell how to install

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

Can you share EDT along with license please?

----------


## JAPJ182

Hi friend* have you got it? i am searching at less the EDT R5000.12? could you help me?

----------


## JAPJ182

Good day* right now its imposible downloading

----------


## JAPJ182

> Hi*
> Any one have the license for EDT R5000.14 which is now different from previews licenses.
> 
> Regards*



have you got it?

----------


## khaledagwa

We all need it

----------


## Murad_75

Hi All*
I sent EDT 5000.14 (links on previous page). Does anybody have ability to run that program?
Please help...............

----------


## JAPJ182

> We all need it



what do you need?

----------


## JAPJ182

> ufile.io/o7k95
> ufile.io/ol0y0
> 
> Put that after http-semidot-double slash.



really if i want to get it*  will neet to premium count?See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## gonnay

plz any one has manual for land mark R5000 share it with me

----------


## vmauricio1

Any one has  EDT R5000.14 links

----------


## Murad_75

VMauricio1* what are you going to do with installer?

----------


## vmauricio1

Test if work on windows 8 and 10

----------


## ProfessionalSS

I have EDT5000.14 if you need send me message.

----------


## zambroata

Hi Prof*

Your personal inbox is full* hence can't accept anymore new message unless u free up some space. What if u share then link to the installer insted. Thanks.

----------


## khaledagwa

Hi Prof

i need it please.

----------


## ZEYADDREA

Hi ProfessionalSS
your inbox is full and you need to free some space. please share the r5000.14 license file

Thnaks*

----------


## ProfessionalSS

Empty

----------


## ZEYADDREA

not yet sir

----------


## Murad_75

> Test if work on windows 8 and 10



and others looking for:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Will expire in 30 days from tday

----------


## khaledagwa

There is no license in the attachment Murad_75

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## Murad_75

Khaledagwa* i am sorry* misunderstood you. I thought you need EDT.v14 installer. There is another lmtools for EDT.v14 as well.
But I do not have a working license.

----------


## Ali Salih

Dear All,
Would any one please inform me what is the Directional Basic Package. The attachment shows the popup message that I got when I try to open the Compass. Please advice

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlera

Hi Ali, You have to update the data base. This resolve the problem.

----------


## zloi_templar

hi everyone, can someone share one of the last version? have only 5000.1.10, but dream about something new)

----------


## hicolor

I can share landmark 5000.15 without license. Does anyone share license for it?

----------


## zloi_templar

yea, share pls, will wait 4 license

----------


## hicolor

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: landmark5000

if you have any license for this  share it please

----------


## zloi_templar

Invalid or Deleted File(

----------


## hicolor

> Invalid or Deleted File(



All 3 links is work.

----------


## Alisalih

Dear All,
Does anyone know the Error code 4060? the error message is "can't open the database". 
Thanks

----------


## khaledagwa

Any license for this?

----------


## zloi_templar

need to enter site or not? after transition to site i see only error

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rigupbox

Guys,

please explain how to create Single User DB? There is no Single User DB to select in the login window.

----------


## rchumpi

Guys,
The Single User DB can be created too with ODBCad32.exe in Windows\system32.
This User DB is created with the installation of EDM 5000.1

----------


## benyoub

I get landmark r5000.1.14.1 but i don't how to upgrad from r5000.1.13.1 to r5000.1.14.1 
any one can hlep me plz

----------


## zambroata

Do you have the installer and license?

----------


## benyoub

i have the installer and for licence i thing is the same license for EDM 5000.1.13 is itn't ?

----------


## carlera

It's not the same, Try install XXX.14 if you want verificate.

----------


## lili1990

i have the installer

----------


## steven2

Lili1990, please can you share the version of EDM you have with me? Any version that can run smoothly on windows 10 if fine by me. Thanks

----------


## Naoufelgc

Please if possible to share edm version which work on windows 10 and detailed installation instructions. Thank you in advance

----------


## RaZieL1984

I can share R5000.14 installation files without lic**se with anyone who is willing to volunteer to create a lic**se and share with the forum free of cost. Any volunteers may kindly inbox me.

----------


## ProfessionalSS

i have 5000.14.1.1

----------


## Naoufelgc

Can you share it please??

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## RaZieL1984

Can anyone volunteer to create a cr**k & lic**se file for Landmark I can provide installation files. Please keep your services free for the larger benefit of the forum. I intend to share it for free only.

----------


## engineaust

Does anyone here have training materials for wellplan?Please kindly share with me.

----------


## khaledagwa

Can I get the license of Landmark Engineers Desktop(EDT) 5000.14 or 5000.15?

----------


## khaledagwa

Any help for EDM 5000.15?

----------


## Murad_75

> Can I get the license of Landmark Engineers Desktop(EDT) 5000.14 or 5000.15?



Dear All,
See this link, I hope it works:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaledagwa

I it in Russian language and there is no link to download !

----------


## khaledagwa

@ Murad_75: Please send the licensee directly please?

----------


## ratjian

hi,that link only for user registered,so you can register frist.
i just see that web link,it about landmark r5000.14,you must download full file to see if it work.

----------


## khaledagwa

Can you share please the license file?

----------


## ratjian

I download that package,and it runing perfect on win10x64 !
There is several cr**ked .exe file p**ch, and no license files needed,so you must install the application,then use cr**ked .exe file to p**ching.After that,you can run the application without license.

----------


## khaledagwa

Yes, but i The error i have received the following errors for CasingWear and WellPlan:

 An unexpected exception was encountered and the application must restart. Please check the log for more details.

----------


## RaZieL1984

For the benefit of the users here, can you explain how to create a database. I installed it program and opened Casing Seat / WellCat etc. The data source seems to be missing, I interpret that I need to create a database on the server utility first, select data source and then login with a username and password. In the previous version, the "Single User Database" was already existing and user ID "edm" and password "Landmark1" would work. Can anyone who run this successfully advise how to create a single user database on this version first?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please see attachment with snippet of user login box.





> I download that package,and it runing perfect on win10x64 !
> There is several cr**ked .exe file p**ch, and no license files needed,so you must install the application,then use cr**ked .exe file to p**ching.After that,you can run the application without license.



See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## zambroata

I have installed it as well nd it works. I think if one laptop has so many engineering software installed in it, it may have some glitch in terms of the licensing or some module to work. In my case, i installed at a newly reformat laptop with windown 10 64 bit, .and it went smoothly

----------


## ghopn

Hi zambroata,

Did you select the ***** to li*** file in the beginning or you skipped that? I receive messages about so many .dlls missing

----------


## khaledagwa

Hi zambroata;

Are you able to run Wellplan and CasingWear?

----------


## RaZieL1984

I am able to run it. Initially I also had issues running Wellplan and Casingwear. It said unable to connect to database the first time I attempted to run, Windows did not prompt me to allow the 2 modules through Windows firewall. 

I then closed it and tried all other modules allowing each of them through Windows firewall and then re-ran wellplan and casing wear. This time Windows prompted me to allow Wellplan and Casing wear through windows firewall, I allowed and it worked. 

If Windows does not prompt you to allow access for the modules through firewall, you can do it manually by setting exceptions in Windows firewall.

The installation works great. I was able to test 80% of the modules. Straightforward installation on Windows 10 x64. If you do not get any errors, simply copy the *****ed files to C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.14. 

User Name: edm
Password: Landmark1

All the best. 





> Hi zambroata;
> 
> Are you able to run Wellplan and CasingWear?

----------


## RaZieL1984

Great work by Williams and team at LAVteam

----------


## khaledagwa

I tried to do the same RaZieL1984 with no success

----------


## RaZieL1984

Perhaps try uninstalling and reinstalling. Which version of Windows are you running?





> I tried to do the same RaZieL1984 with no success

----------


## khaledagwa

Windows 10 x64

----------


## khaledagwa

I got the following error:

Error Message: Network error:IOException: Connection
refused: connect
DSN: EDM 5000.14 Single User Db

----------


## zambroata

in my case..it works ok sir.. if you have spare laptop or pc with freshly formatted version on windows 10 64 bit..you can try.. try to skip the license in the initial step of the software installation.

----------


## khaledagwa

Is all modules are working including CasingWear and WellPlan? 

Also, did you tried to use 5000.14.1 verison with the same c***?

----------


## zambroata

Yes sir,



All modules including casing wear and wellplan works fine. The only *****ed required is the ***** folder. No license needed.See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## ZEYADDREA

Dear Sir,

Could you please advice the download like?

Thanks,

----------


## ZEYADDREA

could you please advise, how did you register on LAVteam to download the files?
It says registered, and will send an email in 10 min, but nothing happen.
tried many time with no success

thanks,

----------


## ProfessionalSS

V5000.14 , works perfectly but calculation results are different with licensed version. be careful!

----------


## RaZieL1984

> could you please advise, how did you register on LAVteam to download the files?
> It says registered, and will send an email in 10 min, but nothing happen.
> tried many time with no success
> 
> thanks,



Check spam folder. Normally LAV emails land up in spam because they are in Russian.

----------


## RaZieL1984

> V5000.14 , works perfectly but calculation results are different with licensed version. be careful!



Post screenshot with proof.

----------


## ZEYADDREA

> Check spam folder. Normally LAV emails land up in spam because they are in Russian.



thanks alot, that is right.
i download it and works fine

----------


## khaledagwa

Any one has 5000.15.1 version and willing to share it with us?

----------


## Abdallah almadani

can anyone help to create the data base for R5000.14
thanks

----------


## Abdallah almadani

I have the same problem can you plz told me how you fix it

----------


## rodstring

Can anyone share a created database to practice? thanks in advance!

----------


## RaZieL1984

Dear please check this website: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Statoil has put up real data of a decommissioned field online for educational purpose. The data is available for download for a limited period only. All types of Landmark files are made available for download. Please use to learn it.

Thanks.

Regards.





> Can anyone share a created database to practice? thanks in advance!

----------


## khaledagwa

I made an account and there is no link to download these files

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## rcer

> Can I get the license of Landmark Engineers Desktop(EDT) 5000.14 or 5000.15?



Send me a PM

----------


## carlera

Can you explain, what are different ? thanks.

----------


## carlera

> V5000.14 , works perfectly but calculation results are different with licensed version. be careful!



Can you explain it, What are the different please?

----------


## tangvandong

Can any Bro share the license of Landmark Engineers Desktop(EDT) 5000.14.
Thanks so much.

----------


## khanz

lic""' issue for Landmark Engineers Desktop(EDT) 5000.14

----------


## Asssett

> Dear All,
> See this link, I hope it works:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Great job, bro! Thanx a lot - link works fine!

----------


## Asssett

> I it in Russian language and there is no link to download !



Click on buttons 1 2 3, all works good

----------


## samuelektro

Hello dear Community.

Thank you so much, the links perfectly work and the softwares too. Everything ran okay in Windows 10 x 64 bits.
It has been proven today 26/03/2020

For the installation it is not necessary to use the li****** -- Just skip this step and go straightforward in the installation.

Best regards,

----------


## TonyZafir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Click on buttons 1 2 3, all works good...where are the buttons?

----------


## masa_je_mama

> I am able to run it. Initially I also had issues running Wellplan and Casingwear. It said unable to connect to database the first time I attempted to run, Windows did not prompt me to allow the 2 modules through Windows firewall. 
> 
> I then closed it and tried all other modules allowing each of them through Windows firewall and then re-ran wellplan and casing wear. This time Windows prompted me to allow Wellplan and Casing wear through windows firewall, I allowed and it worked. 
> 
> If Windows does not prompt you to allow access for the modules through firewall, you can do it manually by setting exceptions in Windows firewall.
> 
> The installation works great. I was able to test 80% of the modules. Straightforward installation on Windows 10 x64. If you do not get any errors, simply copy the *****ed files to C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.14. 
> 
> User Name: edm
> ...



Gents, I would like to ask a question. 

I registered to lavteam and successfully downloaded and installed packages. I also replaced *****ed filed with original ones and whenever I start compass (or any other, e.g. casing seat, etc) I can not see any data base in the Data source dropdown menu. I suppose I should see and choose "Single User Db" but it is not offered. 

Plese see photo below what is happening when I open e.g. Compass:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Any help would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot!

----------


## corex

I have Landmark EDT latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## sohaibtahir89

Please could anyone post the links for Landmark EDT complete package as I have to work on my thesis.... it urgent.

See More: Landmark R5000.1 - Drilling and Completion Software

----------


## shiko628

I'm also have a trouble with the database. An error occuring during installation. I could install it on the one laptop and still trying to install to another one(

----------


## roger_up@hotmail.com

Hi Samuelektro,

Could you send me or show me the links? please... I couldn't find a link that works.

----------


## hddengineering

> V5000.14 , works perfectly but calculation results are different with licensed version. be careful!



Hello  - can you let us know which calculations might be affected please. 

Thanks 

S

----------


## a_elgamal90

hile installing the package, I get an error saying that there is an error in attaching database then after saying ok, after running one of the apps, there is no database available. how can I solve this problem **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

